# Software Update HR20: 0x108 Take 2



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 12/12/2006
Manufacture 700 - 0x108

This is a "start over" discussion thread
The original discussion thread, had some good information about 0x108.. but it was over run with other discussions. So now that the user base is increasing (thanks to Santa), I have decided to "restart the discussion"

Link to Original Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72914

--------------

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72913

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*Extended Staggered Rollout:* Small subset of users first (mostly Pacific Timezone), then a gradual increaes of the user base. primarily by timezones. Being that this is such a large release, it make take several days for everyone to receive the update. Please don't ask why you don't have the update, unless you see an update that the release has gone national; and you don't have the release yet.

*Tracking Threads* We will continue with the tracking threads for problems with this release: See Post #2

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Special Sub-Feature Discussion Threads*
The updated/new Record menu items - *Discussion*
The updated History feature - *Discussion*
The OTA/ATSC feature - *Discussion*
The ViiV feature - *Discussion*

*Revision History:*
Version 0x104 (12/06/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Issue Tracking Post


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMI Issue: Please continue to report them, in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70805


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*PLEASE* keep this thread about issues/concerns/items about the 0x108 release.

Not about... why isn't it pushed to everyone one.
Is there going to be another Santa Claus run... ect...


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

First Bug?:
When going into the antenna set up area, the box to choose "Inital Setup" etc., covers up some text on the screen. Not a big deal, but some folks might be annoyed.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

The only thing I have found so far is, that initial setup didn't pick up all of the sub-channels on some stations. Is there a way to manually add a sub-channel?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> The only thing I have found so far is, that initial setup didn't pick up all of the sub-channels on some stations. Is there a way to manually add a sub-channel?


Right now, no.
It is based off the guide-data database.


----------



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

Its working well here. I do have one sub-channel that is not showing up in the guide.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now, no.
> It is based off the guide-data database.


Ok, that is no biggy. But, that would be a good feature for them to add in the future.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So far.... "Pinky" hasn't shown up. Could this be the end of the pinkster?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I added a poll, to get a simple count of how everyone got 0x108...
Note: I voted "other"


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> So far.... "Pinky" hasn't shown up. Could this be the end of the pinkster?


Can we start a "Bring back Pinky" thread?


----------



## Uglydude (Dec 14, 2006)

Been spying on you the last few days. Decided to join. Downloading in Idaho.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I voted Santa!


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

I started reviewing some of my recordings to see how the update effected them. I do this with every update. I recorded the movie Eight Below (For my kids!) prior to 0x104. When I tried to bring it up after 0x108 the screen just stayed blank. I reset and now all but 2 minutes of the movie is gone. Not a big deal, I guess this type of problem is not unusual?

Otherwise everything seems to work.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

Not sure if this is a software or hardware issue . . . but, although I was able to receive wbbm (ch. 2) via my tv's atsc, my hr20 will not acquire the signal. 

Could there be a sensitivity difference between the tuners, or might the software require a minimum signal strength before giving a green light?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *PLEASE* keep this thread about issues/concerns/items about the 0x108 release.
> 
> Not about... why isn't it pushed to everyone one.
> Is there going to be another Santa Claus run... ect...


*A BIG "PLEASE" :lol: *


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Could there be a sensitivity difference between the tuners, or might the software require a minimum signal strength before giving a green light?

Try the signal meter under settings, sat&antenna, antenna setup signal strength


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

An odd situation here....with 0108 local channels acquired fine. However, I now see that the video is slightly pushed off to the left, I'm losing perhaps 5% of the picture. This is occuring on all OTA HD channels when the 480i/480p "crop" mode is selected. It also appears on MPEG4 channels. I do NOT see the effect when viewing in 1080, any mode, just 480. The monitor is a Sony XBR series 32" set, hooked up with component cables.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Rasputin13 said:


> Not sure if this is a software or hardware issue . . . but, although I was able to receive wbbm (ch. 2) via my tv's atsc, my hr20 will not acquire the signal.
> 
> Could there be a sensitivity difference between the tuners, or might the software require a minimum signal strength before giving a green light?


You could also try a preamp ampliphier from Radio Shack


----------



## Uglydude (Dec 14, 2006)

OTA's working in Idaho. Caller ID never worked for me, and still doesn't. Everything else is great.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

When you have a group of shows that are blocked and you highlight the group listing, it still displays the title in the heading at the top while showing "Blocked Title" on the group listing and each show within the group when you expand it.

Also, it's not showing blocked title for everything that should be blocked, only for TV-MA stuff. For example, I have TV-14 D and S blocked and R movies blocked, and those aren't showing as blocked title. Or is that how it's supposed to work?


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> You could also try a preamp ampliphier from Radio Shack


I may have to try the preamp route, along with some alignment adjustments. I get nothing on signal strength for 2-1, just a "Not Acquired."


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Awesome. OTA setup was flawless. And the tuner is quite a bit more sensitive as it's picking up a PAX station that I couldn't get before on my E-86.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now, no.
> It is based off the guide-data database.


Re: 108

It is getting the major networks, but is missing the following (in the guide, so I can't tune to them) (they don't show up after a channel scan in the setup):

8-2 (KCCI Weather)
13-2 (WHO Weather Radar)
23-1 (KPWG Digital)
56-1 (CW Digital)

I'm sure this is because the info isn't in the guide info ...must be some database that is not up to date, missing the channels...as I've been watching them for months on my Sammy.

At least I have ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX main network channels!

I have both Leno and Letterman set to record ...I'll see in the a.m. how it went.

Thanks to TPTB and Earl!


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Got it. Couple problems here in Chicago. I get 2-1 great on the tuner for my Samsung plasma, but a not acquired on the HR20. The signal meter on my TV, even when split is not in percentages, but bars. Averages 3-4 bars out of 5, with almost no dropouts. So, is there some problem getting this on the HR20s tuner? Would seem so as signal strength is fine, I live less than half a mile from the tower, actually can see the tower out my window to be honest.
Other problem is that I don't always get both tuners to show a good signal. Even on stations where I show 100% on tuner 1, I often get "not acquired" on tuner 2. Is that normal? Otherwise doing well so far.

Using a powered Terk indoor antenna, split to the TV and HR20, that was flawless with my TV's tuner


----------



## GADA (Sep 14, 2006)

Rasputin13 said:


> Not sure if this is a software or hardware issue . . . but, although I was able to receive wbbm (ch. 2) via my tv's atsc, my hr20 will not acquire the signal.
> 
> Could there be a sensitivity difference between the tuners, or might the software require a minimum signal strength before giving a green light?


Same issue here. While I was always on the hairy edge with signal strength with the built-in ATSC tuner in my Sony TV (and the Wineguard applified antenna in my attic), the HR20 tuners will not aquire some of the channels I was getting before. I just moved the cable from one to the other so it's not due to some new splitter, just an apparent difference in tuner sentsitivity. I guess that antenna's going to have to come out of the attic and graduate to the roof. It's either that or a new antenna.


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

As far a HD picture quality, will I get a lower quality picture with 50 % signal strength versus 90-100% strength? The way I understand HD, you either get it or you don't? Does signal strength really matter as long as you have a constant, albeit maybe a 50% signal?


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

GADA said:


> Same issue here. While I was always on the hairy edge with signal strength with the built-in ATSC tuner in my Sony TV (and the Wineguard applified antenna in my attic), the HR20 tuners will not aquire some of the channels I was getting before. I just moved the cable from one to the other so it's not due to some new splitter, just an apparent difference in tuner sentsitivity. I guess that antenna's going to have to come out of the attic and graduate to the roof. It's either that or a new antenna.


But there's gotta be something else afoot. ktabel01 can *see* the broadcast tower from his location, and he's not getting 2-1. I'm totally ignorant on this topic, but could it somehow be a vhf/uhf issue?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

But I didn't get the camera fast enough.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rasputin13 said:


> But there's gotta be something else afoot. ktabel01 can *see* the broadcast tower from his location, and he's not getting 2-1. I'm totally ignorant on this topic, but could it somehow be a vhf/uhf issue?


Hmmm....

I wrote off that I couldn't get 2-1 (simply because it is so difficult to receive)

Hmmm....

Anyone else out ther eable to get a VHF-3 station on their HR20 ?


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

im getting error 771 on almost every single OTA channel. when i test them they all test as strengths above 90% but when I go to watch them I get 771. any ideas? 
the wierd thing is the one I get is a PBS channel we have 4 here in town


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Only issue I have seen is there are a few channels that appear in the setup, show 95-100% signal strength, but when I tune to the channel, I get the "searching for OTA signal" message...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ABQNM said:


> Only issue I have seen is there are a few channels that appear in the setup, show 95-100% signal strength, but when I tune to the channel, I get the "searching for OTA signal" message...


Which specific channels...


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

remlle said:


> im getting error 771 on almost every single OTA channel. when i test them they all test as strengths above 90% but when I go to watch them I get 771. any ideas?
> the wierd thing is the one I get is a PBS channel we have 4 here in town


I took a little longer to post... same issue for me, but only on like 2 or 3, and all but one are subchannel 2 or greater.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

remlle said:


> im getting error 771 on almost every single OTA channel. when i test them they all test as strengths above 90% but when I go to watch them I get 771. any ideas?
> the wierd thing is the one I get is a PBS channel we have 4 here in town


What happens if you do a reboot.
And what happens during System Test (as it will give you are reading on the OTA tests)


----------



## tejohnson (Nov 6, 2006)

Pretty sweet in the Parkersburg, WV market (DMA 190). Can only get one single channel tho, lol. It is NBC-WTAP (15.1). I should also be receiving two sub channels Fox (15.2) and MyUPN (15.3). 

Question: For the missing sub-channels, would I address this with the station operator (or parent company), or with D* to have the guide data added and the channels allowed?

Observation: History if a "todo" item after the reboot - Messaged stated that one of the "canceled" items was due to a "partial recording" or the program became "unavailable". Nothing new, just not quite accurate.

Thanks for giving us a heads up Earl!


----------



## tiggerbo (Jun 29, 2006)

OTA WORKS FINE IN QUEEN CREEK AZ. GET BOTH PHOENIX AND TUCSON .


----------



## nsimpson21 (Dec 12, 2006)

working great so far in the indy area


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl, not sure if this counts as a defect or not. i did post this in a seperate thread for the work around, hoping other with the same issue can add there work around. since this could be a possible issue, i added it here also.

I live in a zip code 21771, Mount Airy MD, which has multiple DMAs. The 21771 zip code is actually in 4 counties in MD, Frederick, Carroll, Montgomery and Howard counties. Frederick and Montgomery counties are in the DC DMA, and the Howard and Carroll counties are in the Baltimore DMA. When configuring OTA on the HR20 if I enter for my primary market 21771, I get the DC DMA, when I try to setup a secondary DMA and enter 21771 again; the setup comes back with DC again. With the HR10-250 when doing this I could choose Baltimore out of the list for a secondary market.

To make this work for me when setting up the secondary market I used 21776 as the zip code. This added Baltimore as the secondary market.


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which specific channels...


2-2 KASADT2 87%
12-1 KOBFDT 97%
29-1 KUPTDT 68%


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have an issue receiving 14-1 from Salt Lake City. I can view the picture on my television's receiver, but there is no picture or audio for this channel on the HR20. When I check the signal strength on the HR20, it is showing the channel at 100 percent on both tuners. Also, the HR20 shows a channel 4-3 which doesn't exist, but does not show 4-2 which is active. This again is in the Salt Lake market. Other than these minor channel issues, no problems so far!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ABQNM said:


> 2-2 KASADT2 87%
> 12-1 KOBFDT 97%
> 29-1 KUPTDT 68%


If you are getting 2-1... then it "is" the same signal as 2-2.
2-2 is a sub-channel (Same frequency) of 2-1

So it "could be" a broadcast issue

As for 12-1 and 29-1
Check AVSForums (local reception area), to see if there are any issues with your local OTA broadcasts...


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are getting 2-1... then it "is" the same signal as 2-2.
> 2-2 is a sub-channel (Same frequency) of 2-1
> 
> So it "could be" a broadcast issue
> ...


Thanks Earl


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

My common sense logic [I am not too smart, so I have to have good common sense], tells me that if anyone who is aware of this DBSTalk forum can know to download 0x108, then D* will very soon be releasing this to all HR20 users, most who do not have the privilege of knowing about this forum.

Is there any advantage to waiting a short period of time for this to download automatically...?

As soon as we finish watching my recording of "Christmas in Washington"... I will open my Christmas present from D* and Santa Earl. I haven't believed in Santa Clause for a few years, but Santa Earl is for real !!


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

Got it in Houston - all locals working - plus a bonus - this release helps my banner quite a bit - with all previous releases it used to cut off the top half of my channel numbers - now just barely cuts off the very top of the number but at least I can see it now.


----------



## huslage (Dec 5, 2006)

It's nice to have OTA. I'm rediscovering those hidden channels like "The Tube" which is pretty good.

I've noticed that the overall performance of the on screen display has become a little sluggish. It's feeling like my old comcast motorola 6412 DVR...chunky to respond to remote commands, etc. I wanted to switch fav lists and had to try a couple of times (backing out, etc) before I could highlight the right list.

While I've been writing this, I ran a few tests. It seems like the sluggishness only occurs when I'm on an OTA channel. If I'm tuned to a D* channel, all is good.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## luisonline (Dec 11, 2006)

OTA working good here in Fort Myers, Florida. 
I get ABC, CBS, NBC 20-1, Weather 20-2, FOX, PBS-1, PBS-2, PBS-3, CW and IND.
So far no problems, great picture, I will report any recording issues if I have any. hopefully not.

Thanks Earl for the notice.


----------



## jeffjorgy (Sep 14, 2006)

Could have swore during setup of OTA that there was a new menu item "Category Sort".

Now after setting up OTA I don't see that menu item? Was it there?


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Rasputin13 said:


> I may have to try the preamp route, along with some alignment adjustments. I get nothing on signal strength for 2-1, just a "Not Acquired."


Same here, but 2-1 has always been the weakest signal where I am. I think I remember that it's also on a slightly different bearing from me than all the other digital stations.

I was primarily looking for the -2 stations for the major networks, and the -1 for channel 11 WTTW PBS. With those and the the HD from the Sat, I now have access to all the channels in the area.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The difficult VHF-3 of CBS, is why I am very glad you can use both OTA and MPEG-4


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

2-1 is just a no go with this release in Chicago in my situation, gonna have to stick with the TV tuner for that one. 5-1 is pretty good so far about 90% of the time, a little on the sensitive side. I would be curious to know if there is a VHF issue with the tuners though. Hopefully later fixes can address it, as I don't think any antenna change/reposition will help in my situation.

BTW, some of the other fixes (tabs) are nice.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

aramus8 said:


> I have an issue receiving 14-1 from Salt Lake City. I can view the picture on my television's receiver, but there is no picture or audio for this channel on the HR20. When I check the signal strength on the HR20, it is showing the channel at 100 percent on both tuners. Also, the HR20 shows a channel 4-3 which doesn't exist, but does not show 4-2 which is active. This again is in the Salt Lake market. Other than these minor channel issues, no problems so far!!!


Also in the SLC market, I'm currently getting sounds and picture on 14-1. HR10 gets 4-2, but HR20 does not.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Just force downloaded 0x108. Thanks Santa Earl.

And just wanted to mention that the "Unable to add padding to an Keyword AutoRecord" problem that I reported in 0xFA still exists. Didn't know if the issue post of this thread should have that added or not. I'd hate to see it lost in the mix.

Thanks again for the early Christmas present Earl.  
Bob


----------



## belboz (Oct 15, 2006)

OTA working great here.

Little HR10 HR20 OTA signal strength comparison.

HR10 gets 92 - 95 % on the major locals (fox, abc,nbc,cbs, abc, and even pbs)

HR20 gets 100% on all of them.

The CW network (which is a tad further out in a slightly different direction) gets 80-82 % on the HR10 and gets 88-90% on the HR20

Only problem I saw was when I was setting up my favorite channels (first time I have done this on the HR20 with any software version) the channel list doesn't scroll up. The HR20 registers the up scroll, but the display doesn't actually scroll.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Was able to force download in Sacramento. OTA doesn't work though =( Do I need to install an antenna? :slowgrin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Earl
The OTA tuner seems to be the same as the H20-100, but not as good as the H20-600. This may be some of the problems. The 5th Generation tuner in the -600 is reported to be better when multi-path is a problem.
Pinky lives but disappears too quickly to note where [for me somewhere around the message icon].
Thanks again


----------



## DSOUND (Nov 18, 2006)

I can get 2-1 in Ft. Worth, Texas. Didn't know I could get it until now. I had my old Sony A-100 HD tuner connected until OTA activated. To the closet with the Sony. It has been a great ride.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

108 working fine here too so far. No OTA setup yet. Haven't hooked lead up yet since unhooking when the unit was installed. Santa's visit was a surprise this eve and I'll have to fool with the OTA later.
Noticed faster speeds when scrolling guide up & down. No faster channel change though.
This box is starting to live up to it's potential now folks!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Move this one around if it's not in the right spot but here goes: I noticed when going in to the MENU>SETTINGS>SETUP> I set up the new Network option and it all read good and connected to D* which was great. When finished with that I hit the left arrow to get to the MENU list on the left side there and scrolled it down to DONE. Selected that and my screen popped back up to normal size - the Info bar came on at the top and then went off as usual... I then noticed that the MENU list was still up - I don't remember that ever happening with the other updates. A quick press of EXIT cleared it away but if I remember correctly, DONE was done - like hitting EXIT. Anyone else vouch for me and my semi-sanity? Please??!! Hello???!!!

I also just notice that when you hit the LIST button and then scroll to one of your shows - like Bones, there is more information at the bottom of the Synopsys area - like when it was recorded/date/time/Your settings for future shows/and what order it is on the Prioritizer. Also, there is a "quick link" inserted just below the DELETE (Goes Play, Keep, Delete,...) for Rec. Series... which takes you to your Series Link page. Nice. Maybe I'm way behind on all this but I did notice!


----------



## NewsTechie (Nov 21, 2006)

funkeruski said:


> As far a HD picture quality, will I get a lower quality picture with 50 % signal strength versus 90-100% strength? The way I understand HD, you either get it or you don't? Does signal strength really matter as long as you have a constant, albeit maybe a 50% signal?


It's true to a large extent that with digital TV (not just HD), you either get it or you don't. But when you have marginal signal strength, you are probably going to see a lot of picture break-up and pixelization, possibly even some audio drop-outs. 50% is very marginal, at best, probably below the threshold of what would be considered a watchable broadcast. In my experience, much below 60% is not usable.

Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

tibber said:


> Also in the SLC market, I'm currently getting sounds and picture on 14-1. HR10 gets 4-2, but HR20 does not.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Hmmm... no sound or picture on 14-1 for me. Haven't tried a reboot yet though. Everything else is working so smoothly I'm almost afraid to  This really is great - I've been just fine with the local HDs through DTV but we don't get PBS, KJZZ, or CW. CW's nice because it carries Saturday Night Live since the local NBC affiliate refuses to. So far DTV has one very pleased customer.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

ecdc said:


> Hmmm... no sound or picture on 14-1 for me. Haven't tried a reboot yet though. Everything else is working so smoothly I'm almost afraid to  This really is great - I've been just fine with the local HDs through DTV but we don't get PBS, KJZZ, or CW. CW's nice because it carries Saturday Night Live since the local NBC affiliate refuses to. So far DTV has one very pleased customer.


I did try a couple of reboots and 14-1 still has no picture or sound. I suspect this will require an upgrade before its available. I will mention it in the Salt Lake AVS thread to see if it is a problem with something the station is doing. The Salt Lake station engineers keep an eye on that forum.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

I see that some people are talking about signal strength being good but when they go to the channel it is searching for signal in OTA.
I noticed tonight that if you scroll too fast through the signal strength meter, the read from the previous channel "lags" a bit, so you may think you have a strong signal when in fact you don't.
So go through the meter slowly, give each channel a couple of seconds to stabilize and see what happens.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

thanks, earl, i did the forced download last night at 11:00 the setup was flawless also for me, also got 51-1 my local pax channel , could never get that before.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

I noticed something kinda interesting.
My TV's tuner has been receiving a distant HD channel, but not a closer one, with just our rooftop antenna. The HR-20 does not give me any signal on the distant one, but it has given me a picture on the one the TV won't, using the signal from the same antenna.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Here in Jacksonville, FL, I can get the stations broadcasting on the UHF band, but not the two in the VHF band. 

This is not a problem when tuning these stations in on my Sony KDF-50E2000.


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

I did the download of 108 last night and everything appeared to be fine. OTA worked and I even set up a couple recordings. This morning I go to turn on the box with the remote and nothing happens. No lights come on so I try pushing the power button manually at the receiver. Again, nothing happens but I can hear the hard drive working so I know it is getting power. I do a red button reset and the power light comes on for about 10 seconds and then goes off. I have unplugged the HR20 thinking it might have overheated but is there anything else I should look for? The box temp before I went to bed last night was 127F if this helps. 

Heading back downstairs now to plug it back in as it has been about 15 minutes since it was unplugged.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Smooth installation and initial testing here in DFW. All locals including my only VHF station have good signal strength, but when I select 27.1 (signal strength 85-90) I get a "searching for signal" message. My suspicion is that there is a problem with the station's PSIP information, or at least the HR20 can't decode it properly. maybe those people who are not getting stations they should get can check to see if the signal strength is OK but they are simply not getting the channel decoded properly. I have seen this problem before on my H20 with this station so I will check the H20 later today to see if it's the same.
Couple of minor usability problems, I'll wait until I have played with it a bit longer before posting.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> Since I was not on here last nite and did not know about this here is what I downloaded:
> 
> 0xCOAL


Heh. Yeah, me too. It does feel a bit like missing Xmas. But I can't complain too much, since I know a lot of others are happy.

I just hope the full release (or perhaps a nice Hanukkah release for those who missed it? ) is soon.


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

MrBill64 said:


> I did the download of 108 last night and everything appeared to be fine. OTA worked and I even set up a couple recordings. This morning I go to turn on the box with the remote and nothing happens. No lights come on so I try pushing the power button manually at the receiver. Again, nothing happens but I can hear the hard drive working so I know it is getting power. I do a red button reset and the power light comes on for about 10 seconds and then goes off. I have unplugged the HR20 thinking it might have overheated but is there anything else I should look for? The box temp before I went to bed last night was 127F if this helps.
> 
> Heading back downstairs now to plug it back in as it has been about 15 minutes since it was unplugged.


FWIW, after plugging the box back in the power light would illuminate for about 5 seconds before disappearing. I waited about 3 minutes with no lights coming on so I pushed the red reset button in for about 5 seconds and now the box has come back to life. 108 is still there and everything appears to be fine so I left it on and will check back after work. I believe I lost 2 recordings that were supposed to record last night/early this morning. At least they were scheduled to record when I went to bed but they are not in my playlist or on the history list. Not sure what happened to them but all is well for now.


----------



## Adam (Dec 5, 2006)

No major issues with 108...thanks Earl! Downloaded the new software at 11 PM and had no issues with setting up OTA channels. I did notice the minor scroll-up issue that someone else had noted, when setting up my channel list (favorites) to include the OTA channels I want to use. Time will tell whether this update really improves the recording stability issue or caller id compatibility, both of which were major annoyances to me in the earlier software. 

Getting similar signal strength for the OTA local channels compared to my HR10-250 (which died, leading me to the fun with the HR-20.) I only noticed one distant channel that I used to get marginally on the HR10-250 that won't seem to come in at all on the HR20. Could be the intense fog this morning, though. Or possibly a slightly less sensitive tuner.


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

Got both my HR20's with the new software. ABC and NBC are coming in fine, but I can't acquire any signal at all for CBS (4-1). The wierd thing is that, with my TV tuner, ABC (5-1) was always my weakest and CBS was the strongest. Now I can't even get any kind of signal on CBS.:nono2: Gonna try a reset,


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl- 
on mine the channels I get is 9-3
I dont get 
2-1 94% 95%
4-1 90% 99%
5-1 100% 100%
5-2 98% 98%
9-1 98% 98%
9-2 98% 98%
9-4 98% 98%
11-1 99% 99%
11-2 98% 97%
30-1 96% 98%
46-1 95% 95%

All tests run ok. nothing fails. but I get 771 on the channels listed above.


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

Working great!! Although I think I am lucky. My HR-20 has not given my any problems


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like the manual record bug has been fixed. At least there are now entries in the To Do List for it to record. I will know for sure tonight at 8:00.

Thanks.


----------



## chadiswar (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I found a problem that my friend found on his HR20, that I was able to reproduce on mine. I also dont know if this has been posted before, but here goes. When editing one of your favorites, custom 1 for example, if you push the page down a couple of times, you are then not able to go back up beyond the first page down.

Steps used to reproduce the bug - software 0x108:

Push the Menu button
Select favorites
Select "Edit Settings"
Select one of your favorites "Custom 1" for example
Push the "Chan" down button twice
Try to use the up arrow or the "Chan up" to go back to the top of the list, We found we could only go as far as one of the screens of our page down.


Again, if this has been posted before I apologize. Other than this, the locals are great!!!!


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

What causes a low signal on OTA tuner 1 when OTA tuner 2 reads 89%? I have that on 2 stations and as a result the stations do not lock.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

*I think Earl's noted this channel select bug. I got around it -- when editing OTA channels, last night, by inputting lowest channel number "2" and that started me, again, at the top.*

Having OTA, again, gives me firsthand reminders of the "delights" of local channels, too:

NBC local -- on digital channel --signal strength fluctuates wildly -- disappearing every now and then, this morning. The others are rock solid.

CBS local -- on digital channel -- is sending overscan tall enough to lose 95% of the crawl on their morning news! All the other channels within spec.

I'd managed to forget how obnoxious, interminable and dumb local TV commercials can be. Phew!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Looks like the manual record bug has been fixed. At least there are now entries in the To Do List for it to record. I will know for sure tonight at 8:00.
> 
> Thanks.


 My Mo-Fr 5:00am 30 min Ch 204 recording worked for me this morning, and the To-Do list is populated correctly through Wednesday the 27th. First time it's worked correctly for me. I've loaded up a weekly recurring manual recording for noon today to see if it works right as well.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Now that more people have it, and since I missed it, can more of you look at Closed Captioning on a variety of fonts and let me know how it's working?


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

chadiswar said:


> I think I found a problem that my friend found on his HR20, that I was able to reproduce on mine. I also dont know if this has been posted before, but here goes. When editing one of your favorites, custom 1 for example, if you push the page down a couple of times, you are then not able to go back up beyond the first page down.
> 
> Steps used to reproduce the bug - software 0x108:
> 
> ...


I have not seen this but I will check tonight.

:welcome_s


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> When you have a group of shows that are blocked and you highlight the group listing, it still displays the title in the heading at the top while showing "Blocked Title" on the group listing and each show within the group when you expand it.
> 
> Also, it's not showing blocked title for everything that should be blocked, only for TV-MA stuff. For example, I have TV-14 D and S blocked and R movies blocked, and those aren't showing as blocked title. Or is that how it's supposed to work?


Matt,
I think that Parental Controls may finally work exactly as they are supposed to!

For Parental Controls that you have turned on:
MA - Block: Titles, Description, & channel
all other blocked ratings - show title & description but block channel
unblocked - show title & description and unblocked channel

It is supposed to do exactly the same way in Guide, Search, and My Playlist.

I need to test more and make a call to confirm everything. Back to you later today.

- Craig


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

chadiswar said:


> I think I found a problem that my friend found on his HR20, that I was able to reproduce on mine. I also dont know if this has been posted before, but here goes. When editing one of your favorites, custom 1 for example, if you push the page down a couple of times, you are then not able to go back up beyond the first page down.
> 
> Steps used to reproduce the bug - software 0x108:
> 
> ...


Good catch......!

Now for the powers that be to figure out why.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

OTA was easy and reception was at 100% for all the major networks and indpendents from the ESB, with at most a 90-70 split on PBS. This is the way it was with the H20 and is better than HR10-250.

It's interesting how the OTA listings in the guide get a diffrent shade of blue.

Capmeister, NBC 4's HD News had "screwed up" caps OTA. But then Jay Leno was OK. I'll report more later. I wonder how the CBS HD shows will look on it, like CSI. They were being completely botched in mpeg-4.

Now I need to obsess about the networking. This is a lot of fun.

PS With these features abound, I'm selling the HR10 and will hooking up another HR20 to take its place.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

chadiswar said:


> I think I found a problem that my friend found on his HR20, that I was able to reproduce on mine. I also dont know if this has been posted before, but here goes. When editing one of your favorites, custom 1 for example, if you push the page down a couple of times, you are then not able to go back up beyond the first page down.
> 
> Steps used to reproduce the bug - software 0x108:
> 
> ...


Saw this with 0x104 as well. Definitely a bug that needs to be fixed.


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Downloaded 108 last night, went very smoothly. Everything (OTA & Network) setup went flawless.
This morning while checking OTA's I noticed that our only VHF-HD was pixelating heavily on both of its channels (9-1/9-2). Checked signal strength on all OTA's (9-1/9-2 were reading about 30%, all others were 100%.
When I exited this function all channels (OTA & SAT) had video freeze or black screen but audio was OK. This video freezing also was occuring on recorded programs.
All other functions (channel change/List/To Do/etc) still functioned.
Did a RBR, and full functionality has been restored.

Not complaining, just reporting.


----------



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

Got the update from Santa last night. Everything went perfectly smooth. OTA working great, e-sata drive performing flawlessly. Thanks Earl for making this happen. This was a very unexpected Christmas present! Now I have to go out and by a VIIV computer so that I can play with that new toy as well.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

OTA-HD works wonderfully.

As others experienced, some of the channels don't show up in the database or guide, so they can't be "scanned" with the OTA setup procedure.

I'm missing:

8-2 (weather)
13-2 (weather radar)
23-1 ( KPWG)
56-1 (CW)

My question:

Where do I go from here? Do I wait. If so, how do I know when I'm done waiting?

Do I need to contact someone, if so, who? (not D* at this time, as we've been told that 108 is NOT to be a source for a call to D* at this time)

If someone actually *knows* the answer, please respond...if you are only guessing, don't bother  I can wait until a definitive approach is identified.

I'm so happy to have ABC, CBS, PBS, NBC & FOX...the other stuff can certainly wait...but I would like to have them show up.


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

I downloaded the software last night. Everything worked fine (i.e. OTA was set-up, channels were verified, but no recordings or any other activity), so I put the HR20 in standby and went to bed. This morning, the box would not come on without a red-button reset. It was recording Sesame Street this morning, but the power would not come on without the reset. Including the reset last night, to download the software, this is only the second time I've had to reset this box, so I'm not complaining. Just wanted to document this issue.


----------



## tejohnson (Nov 6, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> NBC local -- on digital channel --signal strength fluctuates wildly -- disappearing every now and then, this morning. The others are rock solid.


This used to happen on our local NBC affiliate, however, they made some changes recently, and this no longer happens. I was almost on end thinking it was my antenna, cabling, multipath issues, etc. Their broadcast tower is only 7 miles from me. In the end, I highly doubt its your receiver, or anything on your end. (although, in my situation, the station would not admit it, and act as if it was a problem on my end)

Then, around thanksgiving, there was a lot of down time on their digitial broacasts, but their analog was just fine. The digital signal on my LG receiver would go to 0, but when the broadcast was "received" everything was now steady. Now, even without the antennna being attached, I can get the signal on my LG receiver fine, and there is only a 3" piece of RG6 attached to the antenna input. Granted the signal is low, but stable. Also rock solid on the HR20.


----------



## jeffherbst (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks santa Earl for the update. Everything works fine in DFW as previously reported.
Question? I know it has been reported that we can still only record 2 things at once. The reason listed is that we have only 2 tuners. But with the OTA activated, don't we have 4 tuners? The spec sheet says 2 SAT tuners and 2 OTA tuners. There are effectively 4 lines going in (2 SAT and one OTA split internally into 2). I also have a PC running SAGE software and it will record on as many tuners as you can attach. So what is the real scoop with the tuners, are they separate? Or is the recording really a software issue?
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bgullicksen said:


> Now I have to go out and by a VIIV computer so that I can play with that new toy as well.


Be sure to read the ViiV threads, before shopping


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

gonzlobo said:


> That's odd, I'm in the 87111 area code & I didn't get it. I'll wait for tonight's download.


There probably won't be a "tonight's download." Last night was a gift from Santa (e.g., Earl convinced D* to let us basically beta-test early).


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I wrote off that I couldn't get 2-1 (simply because it is so difficult to receive)
> 
> ...


Earl,

I also have the same problem getting a low VHF channel. Here in West Michigan, channel 3-1, 3-2 are transmitted on VHF channel 2. My HR10 (and other receivers) get 3-1, 3-2 fine. When I move the antenna to the HR20, I get all my locals fine on the HR20 except for 3-1, 3-2 (VHF channel2). The signal strength shows "not acquired". When I tune to the channel, I get the 771 searching for signal. If I move the antenna connection back to the hr10, it comes in fine.
I also installed a splitter for the antenna connection. With the splitter in place, the HR10 still gets the channel fine, while the hr20 does not.


----------



## Orange Peel (Nov 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I wrote off that I couldn't get 2-1 (simply because it is so difficult to receive)
> 
> ...


I have an outside, mast mounted antenna with a Channel Master amplifier. WBBM 2-1's signal is as strong as any other signal on my TV's (Sammy LN-S3252D) tuner. I get "No Signal Acquired" with the HR20 on this station in Libertyville - 33 miles from the broadcast tower.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

gr8reb8 said:


> Earl,
> 
> I also have the same problem getting a low VHF channel. Here in West Michigan, channel 3-1, 3-2 are transmitted on VHF channel 2. My HR10 (and other receivers) get 3-1, 3-2 fine. When I move the antenna to the HR20, I get all my locals fine on the HR20 except for 3-1, 3-2 (VHF channel2). The signal strength shows "not acquired". When I tune to the channel, I get the 771 searching for signal. If I move the antenna connection back to the hr10, it comes in fine.
> I also installed a splitter for the antenna connection. With the splitter in place, the HR10 still gets the channel fine, while the hr20 does not.


FYI that channel 3's digital/HD transmitter went down last night about halfway thru CSI:NY. This also caused the MPEG4 version to go down as well. It was still down when I went to bed after the 108 update (about 12:30). I won't be able to check again until tonight to see if they get it back up. Last time it went down it was out for a couple weeks.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that channel 3's digital/HD transmitter went down last night about halfway thru CSI:NY. This also caused the MPEG4 version to go down as well. It was still down when I went to bed after the 108 update (about 12:30). I won't be able to check again until tonight to see if they get it back up. Last time it went down it was out for a couple weeks.


I noticed that as well. That is why I waited with posting this until I checked this morning.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I downloaded the update last night but haven't had a chance to do anything.

Of the people that are having OTA issues, who is using a diplexed solution? There
was talk that diplexing could be done without an issue in receiving the satellite
reception, but what about interferring in the OTA reception?

Also, if you are diplexing are you using the B-Band converters? If so, where are
they placed in the line?

I also would like to thank those that made this Beta testing possible!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Might have a problem, I'm not sure until I get home... I had the wife do the download for me while I was in LA. She said when it came back up it was searching for satellite in tuner 2. I didn't have her red button it but I'll do that when I get back to Dallas today.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just an oddity: for nearly 8 weeks my box has run between 120 - 129 degrees F, with it normally at 122 or so during the evenings when I think to check. Last night, right after it came back up with 0x108, I saw the temp was 115. That's the lowest I've ever seen this box operate. Normally when I've checked the temp right after turning it "on" it's at least 120 and usually higher if it's been recording and playing back programs all evening (yes, I know it's never off in the classic sense, but there were no recordings going on so it was essentially just sitting there). So to see 115 after a full evening's work and then a 15 minute s/w load and restart is kind of surprising. I'll check it again tonight.


----------



## Dr. Hawk (Dec 14, 2006)

Woke up this morning to discover that I only had my MPEG-4 channels and some of the OTA channels. Anything starting at ch 72 received a black screen (don't have HBO or Showtime). A reset cured the problem.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Dr. Hawk said:


> Woke up this morning to discover that I only had my MPEG-4 channels and some of the OTA channels. Anything starting at ch 72 received a black screen (don't have HBO or Showtime). A reset cured the problem.


Ditto,

Happened last nigh at a round midnight for me - Good to see this isn't isolated but a problem with the software.

No pic at all 70 and up for me and no recorded items would play. I don't have ota hooked up so that is not the issue.

Just mpeg4 hd was veiwable - all else was black screen with no sound or banner messages.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am using a Terk HDTVi in-door antenna and getting 90-100% on all but two channels, one at 50% and no signal on the other. There are some stations listed that have not gone live yet and some sub channles that are not. I understand this is datbase issue. I hooked up a cat5 and it connected to D* There is a third BBV listing on the EPG. will these will be used for the VOD when ever that goes live? Thanks Santa!:goodjob:


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

I have only one question:

Will 108 do anything to fix the lip sync problem???

I am still having major issues with this, almost always on recorded HD channels, with shows like Day Break (ABC) and The Office (NBC) being the worst. Please give me some good news...


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

CUIllini said:


> I downloaded the software last night. Everything worked fine (i.e. OTA was set-up, channels were verified, but no recordings or any other activity), so I put the HR20 in standby and went to bed. This morning, the box would not come on without a red-button reset. It was recording Sesame Street this morning, but the power would not come on without the reset. Including the reset last night, to download the software, this is only the second time I've had to reset this box, so I'm not complaining. Just wanted to document this issue.


Same issue for me. I tried a red button reset and a pulling the plug reset with no luck. Only after I pushed the red button in for about 5 seconds did the box come back to life. I have since left it on and all appeared to be fine when I went to work this morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

uteotw said:


> I have only one question:
> 
> Will 108 do anything to fix the lip sync problem???
> 
> I am still having major issues with this, almost always on recorded HD channels, with shows like Day Break (ABC) and The Office (NBC) being the worst. Please give me some good news...


How do you have your audio hooked up? HDMI to the TV? or Optical..


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How do you have your audio hooked up? HDMI to the TV? or Optical..


I have always had optical, and it has always worked fine. (Audio HR20 to receiver, video HR20 to TV). It works on perfectly on all non-HD channels and on non-local HDs (most of the time, though ESPN-HD can have it once in a while). It seems to be almost always on recorded shows, though some I have actually never watched live so I can't say for sure.

There are postings all over about this so I'm not the only one. I can live with it in the short run if it's going to be fixed but it's getting pretty old. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

uteotw said:


> I have always had optical, and it has always worked fine. (Audio HR20 to receiver, video HR20 to TV). It works on perfectly on all non-HD channels and on non-local HDs (most of the time, though ESPN-HD can have it once in a while). It seems to be almost always on recorded shows, though some I have actually never watched live so I can't say for sure.
> 
> There are postings all over about this so I'm not the only one. I can live with it in the short run if it's going to be fixed but it's getting pretty old. Any ideas/suggestions?


Having dealt with this problem for several years, let me just share a couple things, both of which point toward lots of specific feedback and patience.

This is a VERY complicated problem. There are a ton of variables to try to isolate. Some have nothing to do with the HR20, some have nothing to do with D* and some involve both the HR20 and D*. (It's getting messy already, right?)

a. HDMI vs Optical
b. Happening OTA (without HR20) or not? (not unusual)
c. ESPN-HD ? (famous for the problem, unrelated to the HR20)
d. HD and SD? (or just one or the other...more common on HD than SD)
e. MPEG-4 or not?
f. DD processing in the amp/receiver
g. ...you name it.

There is a good reason you are confused...it's a very confusing issue. Some of it is source programmer related (ESPN-HD), some of it is other provider issues, some of it is how the HR20 responds to MPEG-4, some of it is how the provider sends the MPEG-4, some of it is in the hi-fi receiver (via optical or coaxial) itself.

Those thinking that there is going to be some "silver bullet" that cures all of the lip sync issses are in for terrible disappointment. There will be some progress in some areas, to be sure...but there is no ultimate cure...except in the hands of the user.

We have three choices:

1. be patient and wait/watch for all of the above sources to be cured (don't hold your breath)

2. Purchase a Felston (or equivalent) digital delay unit (there is a VERY good reason that they are so popular...see items "a" through "g" above...and the Felston's DO CURE THE PROBLEMS)

3. Live with it.

Even the Felston and look-alikes aren't perfect cures, because each source of delay has it's own amount, so you have to adjust the delay for the nature of each problem...but at least it can be fixed for each problem.

HD and audio, satellite and audio, have significant "issues". A purist is going to be quite unhappy. A casual viewer/listener may not even notice the majority of it (but it's still there). Only when it's terrible do the complaints surface...and it can be terrible.

I have seen this problem on EVERY HD box I've ever owned. I have seen it (at times), with EVERY HDTV I've ever owned. I've seen it with EVERY DVD player I've ever owned. It is a ubiquitous problem.

So, if you are holding out for some magic "internal" cure for lip sync, forget it. It's not going to happen....except in pieces as the technology and software from start to finish mature. (by that I mean the performance of EVERY DEVICE in the audio chain matures)

If it really got to me, I would buy the Felston. Some of the newer amps and dvd players have built in variable digital delay (do you wonder why they bothered putting that feature in....it tells you about the pervasive nature of the problem). Unfortunately, the amount of delay they allow for may or may not solve the problem(s). The Felston (and such) do have enough delay for the vast majority of cases, but they expect you to pay for it (around $200 as I recall).

I'm sure this isn't what you wanted to hear, but it is an accurate depiction of the problem(s) and potential solutions. I wish it were different, but it isn't.

We are likely to see marginal to dramatic improvement with some of the issues, but we are unlikely to see the entire issue resolved for a long, long time. (Short of fixing it ourselves...e.g. Felston)


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I wrote off that I couldn't get 2-1 (simply because it is so difficult to receive)
> 
> ...


Earl,

Have you found anyone who receives OTA digital transmission on channel 2?

I looked through this thread, and the two I found that mentioned 2-1 channel (remlle in St. Louis and abqmn in Albuquerque) both transmit these channels on UHF channels (channel 43 and 27 respectively)

As you have found (and Orange Peel and myself), when receiving a digital broadcast on channel 2 (VHF channel 2), the HR20 is not picking it up.

Perhaps this qualifies to be placed in your "Issue Tracking Post".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gr8reb8 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Have you found anyone who receives OTA digital transmission on channel 2?
> 
> ...


I have already sent the reports on to the DirecTV teams.
They are looking into it.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Matt,
> I think that Parental Controls may finally work exactly as they are supposed to!
> 
> For Parental Controls that you have turned on:
> ...


The more I thought about it, the more it seemed like only blocking MA stuff was probably the best way to do it. Most likely R movies or TV-14-S shows are not going to have explicit titles. So this blocks the "bad titles" but allows me to see everything else without unblocking it.

But the first part of my post is still a bug. When you have a group of TV-MA shows and you highlight the group title, it displays the title in the header at the top of the screen, while showing "Blocked Title" in the list. That is definitely a bug. Not a huge deal, but a bug nonetheless.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20 attempted to record "Motorweek" on KOCE-DT2 (OTA) last night. At that time another recording was in progress (almost sure it was from a satellite source) and I was watching something from the list. The result was the classic partial - 1 minute of black screen. 

I've recorded two things at the same time, one OTA and one satellite before with 0x104 and this is the first and so far only time I've had this bug with this version.

Edit: The history for this ite shows "This episode was deleted by the viewer." I did delete it after I realized it was unwatchable, and I didn't note the history entry before that. My bad.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> HR20 attempted to record "Motorweek" on KOCE-DT2 (OTA) last night. At that time another recording was in progress (almost sure it was from a satellite source) and I was watching something from the list. The result was the classic partial - 1 minute of black screen.
> 
> I've recorded two things at the same time, one OTA and one satellite before with 0x104 and this is the first and so far only time I've had this bug with this version.


Does your history say anything about the recording?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does your history say anything about the recording?


I forgot that history is now a useful feature. I will check it this evening and edit the original post. Thanks, Earl.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> So far.... "Pinky" hasn't shown up. Could this be the end of the pinkster?


I actually saw pinky flashed by when I used 1X last night. It didn't stay like before, but just a quick flash.

I got it through Santa but didn't get a chance to vote.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What happens if you do a reboot.
> And what happens during System Test (as it will give you are reading on the OTA tests)


Here's another one Earl. 0108 found my OTA stations and got setup however I get no signal on any of them. Doing a system Test the OTA tuners come back as OK 0% signal acquired. Is the OTA tuner dead?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dusty said:


> I actually saw pinky flashed by when I used 1X last night. It didn't stay like before, but just a quick flash.
> 
> I got it through Santa but didn't get a chance to vote.


I thought I saw the pink one for a moment, too last night after my original post but it was in my peripheral vision.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Here's another one Earl. 0108 found my OTA stations and got setup however I get no signal on any of them. Doing a system Test the OTA tuners come back as OK 0% signal acquired. Is the OTA tuner dead?


It means the Tuner is okay... but it is not seeing a signal on it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Run my gamut of immediate tests and here are the things that look very good and fixed:
*Manual recurring recordings:*
Tested adding a new one and tested existing from earlier releases. Both populated todo list correctly and both survived reboot! Didn't need to test a new one after a reformat, didn't seem necessary! 
First recordings have all worked correctly (no 25hour recordings of a 1 hour request.)

*Two OTA tuners with one Satellite Tuner*
Works as expected! Can record two OTA even if only one satellite is connected. Or one satellite and one OTA. Woohoo for those situations where limited coax is available and mostly OTA recording!
*
Individual retention settings for one show title, but different channels:*
I was able to set two Series Links for CSI on different channels with different numbers of episodes to retain. And the individual settins remained after reboot!
*
Left to test on my list (and will take some time)*
How do individual retention settings work in MyPlaylist as events are processed?
Is this release stable enough for me to go on vacation and record everything while I'm gone? (And then replace the HR10-250s?)

All in all, VERY good results so far. Good job, Directv!


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

hasan said:


> Having dealt with this problem for several years, let me just share a couple things, both of which point toward lots of specific feedback and patience.
> 
> This is a VERY complicated problem. There are a ton of variables to try to isolate. Some have nothing to do with the HR20, some have nothing to do with D* and some involve both the HR20 and D*. (It's getting messy already, right?)
> 
> ...


When the HD-DVD players came out there was a lot of discussion (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148) about audio delay issues also when going HDMI to TV and Optical to recievers. It is not just the HR20 that has this type of issue. As Hasan said there is no magic bullet.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It means the Tuner is okay... but it is not seeing a signal on it.


Any suggestions? I have a H20 box in another room that is seeing a signal on the OTA subs and working so I know the antenna is hooked up right I have done a system reset (From the remote). Is it worth trying to pull the OTA cable and reinserting it. Or maybe a red button reset. Thanks again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Any suggestions? I have a H20 box in another room that is seeing a signal on the OTA subs and working so I know the antenna is hooked up right I have done a system reset (From the remote). Is it worth trying to pull the OTA cable and reinserting it. Or maybe a red button reset. Thanks again.


Try taking that HR20, to the other room...
And see if sees the signal there....

At least then you can eliminate a "cable" issue.
A RBR is always a good thing to try.


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Here's another one Earl. 0108 found my OTA stations and got setup however I get no signal on any of them. Doing a system Test the OTA tuners come back as OK 0% signal acquired. Is the OTA tuner dead?


I have the exact same problem in St. Louis, HR20 lists all the OTA channels but I get no signal on them


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

thumperr said:


> When the HD-DVD players came out there was a lot of discussion (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148) about audio delay issues also when going HDMI to TV and Optical to recievers. It is not just the HR20 that has this type of issue. As Hasan said there is no magic bullet.


I wonder if buying a new receiver with built in hdmi would cure the lip sync delay, or is that what the manufacturers want, hmmm:scratchin


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

I noticed a bug in the Series Link settings when in History. I discovered the bug a week after I activated my HR-20. I was gone for most of the first week and when I was palying around after I got back I saw acancelled recording in the History. It was a show that I wanted a SL on so I seleted it and picked Rec. Series. When I attempted to change the default settings prior to clicking Record down in the corner it wouldn't let me back out of the slide out menu. The only way out was to hit exit which took me back to live TV. I went back in and tried again but got the same thing so on the third try I didn't try to change the defaults and it setup the SL then I went into the priortizer and changed the settings there.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

A recording of Mission Impossible III from PPVHD is unwatchable. Tuning to the channel and watching Live did work. One possible reason is this recording was ordered online. As a test I also recorded Nacho Libre this recording purchased by remote is viewable. No change after a reboot.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> A recording of Mission Impossible III from PPVHD is unwatchable. Tuning to the channel and watching Live did work. One possible reason is this recording was ordered online. As a test I also recorded Nacho Libre this recording purchased by remote is viewable. No change after a reboot.


Is MI-III an all-day-ticket? 
If so, try re-recording it.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is MI-III an all-day-ticket?
> If so, try re-recording it.


Yes next showing Tonight at 10:30PM Central


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have spent a good part of the morning watching recorded shows and have not yet had a lock-up issue like I was having with the last version. I will test it a bit harder later, watching one recorded show while recording one or two others and see what happens. 

So far I am very happy that Santa came by early.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

66stang351 said:


> I noticed a bug in the Series Link settings when in History. I discovered the bug a week after I activated my HR-20. I was gone for most of the first week and when I was playing around after I got back I saw acancelled recording in the History. It was a show that I wanted a SL on so I selected it and picked Rec. Series. When I attempted to change the default settings prior to clicking Record down in the corner it wouldn't let me back out of the slide out menu. The only way out was to hit exit which took me back to live TV. I went back in and tried again but got the same thing so on the third try I didn't try to change the defaults and it setup the SL then I went into the priortizer and changed the settings there.


I had that too, and things ended with a unplug rest, but it was before this release [0108].


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

westernamerican said:


> Never been jerked around so much in all my life.........This OTA thing is becoming more ridiulous as time goes on. The postings by Earl the seemingly "OTA Software God" have become so fragmented and so unbelievable that I am giving up on this forum as a whole. The type information offered by the "God" is supposed to be realistic and believable...............NOT SO as near as I can tell! There have been so many false starts here and all the other forums that I am beginning to think they are all just one big FARCE! Good bye, farewell, adios amigos, see you in the spring time, etc etc etc!!!!!!!!!!!


Too bad, ..... i'm sure you'll be missed dearly!! :nono2:


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a weird on. It has happened 3 times today. Not to sure what the sets where. Everything looks fine except no video or audio, just a black screen. You can bring up the guide, change channels, check settings, just no video on any channel (sat ot OTA). If I try to play a recorded show it acts as if the show is over where you get the "delete" or Save option right from the start. 
connected Component inputs.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I added a poll, to get a simple count of how everyone got 0x108...
> Note: I voted "other"


poll should have a missed it but want it option. hoping santa comes again tonight, i promise to force a download :sure:


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

When you are recording something and you catch up to live and then press pause and watch something else, your position is not saved. It starts back at the beginning when you go to watch it again.

Keystrokes to duplicate:
Record something (wait a couple minutes).
Start watching it.
Catch up to live by FFing (holding down 30 sec skip for 3 seconds does not actually take you to live; must FF more).
Hit PAUSE.
Hit LIST and start playing something else.
PAUSE second recording.
Hit LIST.
Start first recording that was paused.
It will start at the beginning and not where you paused it.

Workaround is to pause the recording and hit jump back 4 times and then pause it. Your position will then be maintained.

Pausing in the middle of the recording works fine as always.

This has been like this way since a least FA I believe.

(haven't seen pinky yet)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

When I run the connection test, if I press cancel, the box locks up. The current channel is still playing in the window, but the UI is completely dead. I have tried this 5 times, and it happens every time, necessitating a red button reset.


----------



## Sickler (Sep 6, 2006)

huslage said:


> It's nice to have OTA. I'm rediscovering those hidden channels like "The Tube" which is pretty good.
> 
> I've noticed that the overall performance of the on screen display has become a little sluggish. It's feeling like my old comcast motorola 6412 DVR...chunky to respond to remote commands, etc. I wanted to switch fav lists and had to try a couple of times (backing out, etc) before I could highlight the right list.
> 
> ...


I see this on all local MPEG4 channels. The box is slow to respond to remote commands. Say I click 30 Slip 6 times, it will catch 3-4 click (SD catches all). The slip is very erratic. Slips for a few seconds, pauses 2 seconds, slips some more, pauses some more. And I'm getting more blue screen and breakups with this release. Standard channels slip and respond just fine. This is in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

wuh? The true meaning of Christmas has obviously been lost on Scrooge.



westernamerican said:


> Never been jerked around so much in all my life.........This OTA thing is becoming more ridiulous as time goes on. The postings by Earl the seemingly "OTA Software God" have become so fragmented and so unbelievable that I am giving up on this forum as a whole. The type information offered by the "God" is supposed to be realistic and believable...............NOT SO as near as I can tell! There have been so many false starts here and all the other forums that I am beginning to think they are all just one big FARCE! Good bye, farewell, adios amigos, see you in the spring time, etc etc etc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

you might want to try a red button reset on this one.



chewwy420 said:


> I have a weird on. It has happened 3 times today. Not to sure what the sets where. Everything looks fine except no video or audio, just a black screen. You can bring up the guide, change channels, check settings, just no video on any channel (sat ot OTA). If I try to play a recorded show it acts as if the show is over where you get the "delete" or Save option right from the start.
> connected Component inputs.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

there's an outside chance of this. keep checking back here. there's no need for you to force a download unless you get an opportunity to do it based on info from here.



jswamy said:


> in chicago
> after reset still new software found 00fa
> i missed download yesterday
> can it possible to download new software at particular time today


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I wonder if buying a new receiver with built in hdmi would cure the lip sync delay, or is that what the manufacturers want, hmmm:scratchin


I run an optical cable to my receiver and still get the delay occasionally, drives the wife nuts.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> I run an optical cable to my receiver and still get the delay occasionally, drives the wife nuts.


This is going to be a long-term issue until the electronics industry decides how they want to handle the problem. DifferentTVs have different processing times before a picture goes up on the screen. More and more recievers are featuring delay adjustments to the digital signals just to help with the problem.

And the networks are struggling too. Our local station has described myriads of unforeseen problems dealing with DD, maintianing common time-sync, equipment incompatibility, etc.

So, we'll need a bit of patience and a bit of humor, I guess.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

westernamerican said:


> Never been jerked around so much in all my life.........This OTA thing is becoming more ridiulous as time goes on. The postings by Earl the seemingly "OTA Software God" have become so fragmented and so unbelievable that I am giving up on this forum as a whole. The type information offered by the "God" is supposed to be realistic and believable...............NOT SO as near as I can tell! There have been so many false starts here and all the other forums that I am beginning to think they are all just one big FARCE! Good bye, farewell, adios amigos, see you in the spring time, etc etc etc!!!!!!!!!!!


BYE!


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

gr8reb8 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Have you found anyone who receives OTA digital transmission on channel 2?
> 
> ...


My issue was not with 2-1, I get that one fine. My issue was with 2-2. 2-2 shows 90-95 signal but I get 771 message - searching for OTA signal.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ABQNM said:


> My issue was not with 2-1, I get that one fine. My issue was with 2-2. 2-2 shows 90-95 signal but I get 771 message - searching for OTA signal.


Are you sure 2-2 actually exists? If you get the main channel, you'll automatically get the subchannels as well. It's all one signal.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Thios should have a "never got it automatically" and "don't want to force it automatically" response to this poll.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

I was at a call cener employee's house today and he has the 0x108. I asked him where he got the information on the force and he said, and I quote "Force? I didn't have to force it. They told us it was coming out and I received it automatically last night."

So that's the price of your soul these days....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Thios should have a "never got it automatically" and "don't want to force it automatically" response to this poll.


If you don't have 0x108, then this thread doesn't really apply to you in the first place.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

As we have asked many times before..............

If you didn't get it or have an issue that does not pertain directly to 0x108, PLEASE post it in another thread. Posts that do not fall into this category, may be deleted without further notice. If your post gets deleted, this is the reason why.


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> you might want to try a red button reset on this one.


Tried that! Going to do a format and see what happens


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> As we have asked many times before..............
> 
> If you didn't get it or have an issue that does not pertain directly to 0x108, PLEASE post it in another thread. Posts that do not fall into this category, may be deleted without further notice. If your post gets deleted, this is the reason why.


On the poll what does "Santa" mean?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rhweimer said:


> On the poll what does "Santa" mean?


That means you forced it during the 3 hour window last night.


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That means you forced it during the 3 hour window last night.


Thanks! Wish I had known about three hour window!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Was playing with the new Music feature and my HR20 locked up. Would not respond to commands (the power button light wouldn't even blink in confirmation of receiving the commands) from the remote or the buttons on the front of the HR20 itself. I was cycling through the songs with the FFWD button rather quickly to find a song I liked to test out the sound quality. Video remained playing on OTA channel 4-1 WNBC with no audio playing from either the song or the tuned TV channel. Progress bar for the music feature was displayed with a song title, but was stuck at 2 seconds. Computer being accessed from the HR20 at the time was a Windows Vista RC2 box running WMP11 (no Viiv). Had to do a red button reset to get things back to normal again.

Also noticed that the menus under the Photos & Music section was acting oddly. I would select things under My Computers, and in the process of drilling down through the menus, many times I experienced having to select the same menu item twice in order for it to register and get to the next item in the menu.


----------



## JDogHooey (Oct 11, 2006)

This is where we are supposed to post issues right? Anyways, since I got the update last night, every time I have used the "More Info" route to delete a show I am watching it has frozen up upon returning to Live TV. It deletes the program OK and Live TV works as normal, but the box does not respond to any remote commands or button pushes. I have to red button reset.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> A recording of Mission Impossible III from PPVHD is unwatchable. Tuning to the channel and watching Live did work. One possible reason is this recording was ordered online. As a test I also recorded Nacho Libre this recording purchased by remote is viewable. No change after a reboot.


This happened to me weeks ago before the 108 upgrade.
I couldn't watch click that I had recorded. I did however watch part of it live.
I left it on my HDD and a something like a week later, it played just fine. This all happened while I have 0xfa.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

So far no problems with either HR20 and 108. Programs recorded on prior level play back fine, shows schedule last night after the upgrade play back fine, including ATSC OTA. 

Now if they'd just stop with the ViiV garbage and let me show JPG's from my networked computers I'd be happy. I have 5 WinTel boxes, none that support ViiV and not spending $'s on a new system at this time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Now if they'd just stop with the ViiV garbage and let me show JPG's from my networked computers I'd be happy. I have 5 WinTel boxes, none that support ViiV and not spending $'s on a new system at this time.


See the ViiV threads... Several alternatives have been identified.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RAD said:


> ...
> Now if they'd just stop with the ViiV garbage and let me show JPG's from my networked computers I'd be happy. I have 5 WinTel boxes, none that support ViiV and not spending $'s on a new system at this time.


Check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73051


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73051


Thanks guys, I'll have to check it out. I'm not that interested in the music part since I have an Onkyo audio receiver with NetTune support so the HR20 for that is redundant. But do have a ton of pictures that would be nice to have available.


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

I opened my early Christmas present last night, and the download went well except for one issue. I cannot watch the CBS local [11.1] on HD through OTA. When I check the Antenna Signal Strength, I get the following:
Off-Air Tuner 1: *Not Acquired*
Off-Air Tuner 2: *Not Acquired*

In testing the signal strength on the TIVO H10, I show this station signal as being the best of all HD locals.

I read in an earlier post in this thread that D* customer support was not handling OTA issues yet. If this is correct, can anyone who has worked to ACQUIRE a channel through OTA, advise me on how to workaround this...?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

purpledave said:


> I opened my early Christmas present last night, and the download went well except for one issue. I cannot watch the CBS local [11.1] on HD through OTA. When I check the Antenna Signal Strength, I get the following:
> Off-Air Tuner 1: *Not Acquired*
> Off-Air Tuner 2: *Not Acquired*
> 
> ...


Maybe it's too strong and overloading the tuner? Radio Shack sells a variable 75 ohm attentuator (very cheap) that you can put between your coax from the antenna and the input to the OTA tuner on the HR20. You might try getting one and adjusting it. If you have a passive splitter laying around that is not being used, put it in line, and don't connect anything to the 2nd port...you will lose 3 to 4 dB of signal and that will act like an attenuatior.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

purpledave said:


> I opened my early Christmas present last night, and the download went well except for one issue. I cannot watch the CBS local [11.1] on HD through OTA. When I check the Antenna Signal Strength, I get the following:
> Off-Air Tuner 1: *Not Acquired*
> Off-Air Tuner 2: *Not Acquired*
> 
> ...


DirecTV is investigating these issues... what will really help, is if you can let us know what ZIP CODE you are in... and if you happen to know (from your HR10-250), what Frequency that channel is broadcasting on.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

badit11 said:


> I have the exact same problem in St. Louis, HR20 lists all the OTA channels but I get no signal on them


My problem is related to purpledave's except that in my case I have that problem again on all OTA channels as Ive stated. Zip code is 44131.


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

hasan said:


> Maybe it's too strong and overloading the tuner? Radio Shack sells a variable 75 ohm attentuator (very cheap) that you can put between your coax from the antenna and the input to the OTA tuner on the HR20. You might try getting one and adjusting it. If you have a passive splitter laying around that is not being used, put it in line, and don't connect anything to the 2nd port...you will lose 3 to 4 dB of signal and that will act like an attenuatior.


Thanks friend for your suggestion. I will visit Radio Shack tomorrow !!

Merry Christmas

Dave


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is investigating these issues... what will really help, is if you can let us know what ZIP CODE you are in... and if you happen to know (from your HR10-250), what Frequency that channel is broadcasting on.


I am in Colo. Spgs. zip: 80921

The frequency on the HR10-250 for Channel 11.1 is: 10

God bless you during this Holiday Season for being such a timely and thoughtful assist in so many HR20-700 situations !!!!

Dave


----------



## induna (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm in Phoenix, zip 85032, and all of my OTA stations come in fine, except for 45-1 which shows a 771 error when I tune to it. In the signal strength meter 45-1 shows 80%. Other channels with lower readings come in fine. I haven't done a reset yet since I have things scheduled to record.

Also, PINKY LIVES. I saw a full-blown example when 30 sec. skipping. He hung around until the slip was done


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Also, PINKY LIVES. I saw a full-blown example when 30 sec. skipping. He hung around until the slip was done [/QUOTE]

I was worried about ole Pink. Thought the sunspots might have hammered him!


----------



## JDogHooey (Oct 11, 2006)

JDogHooey said:


> This is where we are supposed to post issues right? Anyways, since I got the update last night, every time I have used the "More Info" route to delete a show I am watching it has frozen up upon returning to Live TV. It deletes the program OK and Live TV works as normal, but the box does not respond to any remote commands or button pushes. I have to red button reset.


The other problem I have is that one OTA channel (45.2 in Mpls) does not show in the initial setup. This is a new subchannel of 45 that at this time is only utilized occasionally for Timberwolves and Wild games.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok, so those of you that have 108, any major issues yet? Cancelled/missed/deleted recordings? Blue/black screen of death? Any freeze ups?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Ok, so those of you that have 108, any major issues yet? Cancelled/missed/deleted recordings? Blue/black screen of death? Any freeze ups?


I've only had freeze ups while screwing around with the new media feature, and I've already posted about it in this thread. Other than that, everything's been fine.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Are you sure 2-2 actually exists? If you get the main channel, you'll automatically get the subchannels as well. It's all one signal.


Yep, 2-2 is TheTube


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

tibber said:


> This is going to be a long-term issue until the electronics industry decides how they want to handle the problem. DifferentTVs have different processing times before a picture goes up on the screen. More and more recievers are featuring delay adjustments to the digital signals just to help with the problem.
> 
> And the networks are struggling too. Our local station has described myriads of unforeseen problems dealing with DD, maintianing common time-sync, equipment incompatibility, etc.
> 
> ...


Not if you just get an Alchemy2 or a Felston. I bought the former, and it works perfectly when I need it. You can also often sync the sound using the pause and trying to adjust it frame by frame. It has worked on occasion.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

I was playing around with the Active button and noticed that the News, Sports, Kids, etc. Quick Views are no longer available.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DishDog said:


> I was playing around with the Active button and noticed that the News, Sports, Kids, etc. Quick Views are no longer available.


They're still there, you just can't get to them through Active anymore. They're on channels 102, 104, and 111 respectively.


----------



## TampaGator (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Earl.....think us east coast guys can be first the next time there is a significant software update? It's kind of like being the kid in elementary school with the last name that starts with Z


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

TampaGator said:


> Hey Earl.....think us east coast guys can be first the next time there is a significant software update? It's kind of like being the kid in elementary school with the last name that starts with Z


<--- Last name starts with Z :lol:

I'm quite used to it by now. It was nice when I got my bachelors degree handed to me on graduation day from Rutgers. I was the very last in line and got the most applause


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is MI-III an all-day-ticket?
> If so, try re-recording it.


Well showtime is here but DirecTV screwed up this showing shouldn't have been in the Guide they are broadcasting the Thursday night NFL Network game followed by the post game show instead.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

I doubt this is a big deal to most, but just kind of a small pet peeve of mine concerning the HR20 - Skip to Tick seems to have improved somewhat in the 108 release. To me, it seems to work better during live buffer than on recorded material. It's not exactly accurate yet, but better.
Now, when skipping to the first 15 min mark, it goes to 14 mins. then in about a second goes to 15 minute mark, and same behavior on the next ticks in order. BTW- I think the press and hold for Skip to Tick should be much shorter (like 1 second)

Anyone else tested Skip to Tick enough to comment on this???

My other observation is this: the network feature is cool I guess, but the interface (for now) seems very clunky and not very user friendly. I much prefer using Xbox and XBMC.

But the networking feature has great potential and some exciting possibilites!
OTA works well, but I did have the beginning of an "unwatchable" tonight trying to record Smallville OTA, switched over to it and screen was just black - quickly stopped the recording then, selected the channel from the guide and pressed Record and it recorded from there fine.


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I hit the I want to watch a program that is being recorded but can't issue with 108 tonight.

The HR20 was 35 minutes into recording Survivor, I called it up on the playlist to watch it from the beginning and it was stuck at 0:00, FF and REW didn't work. Choosing the station being recorded brought me to the current point in time but the progress bar read 0:00. If I tried to move forward or back in the recording it just froze.

And now after the recording is complete if I go to watch it I get the delete immediately prompt. 

I'm sure if I reset it I'll lose the recording. Not looking forward to making excuses again for this when my wife comes home.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Most continues to go well, but I have had trickplay issues. A couple of NBC recordings tonight via OTA, not able to rewind. I can skip back, but not actually rewind. Just no response from the remote. Live TV, other recordings, no problems. Happened with all three NBC recordings via OTA tonight.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

gr8reb8 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Have you found anyone who receives OTA digital transmission on channel 2?
> 
> ...


Don't know if this is useful or not; but, I do receive 2-1 Fox from Abq -- OTA -- Silver Sensor atop my receiver, 47 miles for-real line-of-sight, signal strength 70-85.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

ABQNM said:


> My issue was not with 2-1, I get that one fine. My issue was with 2-2. 2-2 shows 90-95 signal but I get 771 message - searching for OTA signal.


OK; so, now I catch up with you.

2-2 was The Tube. That deal fell apart and AFAIK they are no longer broadcasting in Abq.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

induna said:


> I'm in Phoenix, zip 85032, and all of my OTA stations come in fine, except for 45-1 which shows a 771 error when I tune to it. In the signal strength meter 45-1 shows 80%. Other channels with lower readings come in fine. I haven't done a reset yet since I have things scheduled to record.
> 
> Also, PINKY LIVES. I saw a full-blown example when 30 sec. skipping. He hung around until the slip was done


I've seen pinky a few times now  When hitting Play from ff, on 1x and on 2x all watching a buffered mpg4 show.

Seriously how hard is it for them to get the transparency right? If the bitmaps are screwing up go to a low-res jpeg. Or why don't they try redrawing the icon before actually moving the video stream. It's not a major issue, but the finish touch visuals are really important for perception. Now that I think of it, you can change your transparency setting for menu's right? Wonder if removing the transparent menus will remove pinky.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I experienced varying periods of video/audio dropouts tonight using both OTA tuners to record at once. The Office and Grey's. After recording checked the OTA signal strengths and both tuners reporting 97-100 percent on all channels. The strengths do move around often but never drop drastically that I could see. so don't know if it's OTA signals moving around or HR-20 having trouble dealing with dual OTA recordings. Gonna watch thru Grey's and see if the dropouts happen around the same times as those from The Office. 

However, no recording, playback, trick play or any other issues. 

Pinky showed up once for few seconds during play coming out of either a FF or slip - can't remember.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Gotta log this as a bug ....

Lots of wind in Seattle this evening creating a great test case for comparing the multipath resistance of my HR20's OTA tuners vs. my HR10-250. The HR20 certainly has better performance in that regard, with fewer signal drops. But the HR20 is more annoying than my HR10-250 because the HR20 keeps popping up "Searching for off air signal" messages with even the slightest signal drop. I think they should make the signal loss algorithm less sensitive with a bit more delay. My HR10 never pops up that message unless the signal is really missing.


----------



## ndropkin (Dec 14, 2006)

Got OTA in Arlington, VA. I now have a great D* receiver with OTA locals, HD and nice reception. Unfortunately, a 100% recording error rate (black screen, negative numbers in lower left, instant delete, you name it) and no response on RW, Pause and 6 second means I don't have a DVR. A dozen RBRs, two reformats, component video, native off, locked into 1080i, I have tried ALL the tricks. Extremely frustrating.

I would be interested to know what percentage of HR20-700 units were DOA and needed to be replaced.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

ndropkin said:


> Got OTA in Arlington, VA. I now have a great D* receiver with OTA locals, HD and nice reception. Unfortunately, a 100% recording error rate (black screen, negative numbers in lower left, instant delete, you name it) and no response on RW, Pause and 6 second means I don't have a DVR. A dozen RBRs, two reformats, component video, native off, locked into 1080i, I have tried ALL the tricks. Extremely frustrating.
> 
> I would be interested to know what percentage of HR20-700 units were DOA and needed to be replaced.


There is one workaround that worked for me encountering an instant delete tonight on Shark. I just selected don't delete exited out and tried playing the recording again. The second time worked I was able to view the entire program with no problems at all.


----------



## MasMic (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I haven't had been frustrated with the HR-20 for awhile now, but the out of sync audio last night while watching Scrubs in HD both live and then as recorded from the WRC satellite feed in Washington DC as well as the WRC / OTA through the HR20, was unbearable. I've been watching the WRC feed OTA (without the HR-20) for years now and have never had the significant out of sync audio visual problem. Without a doubt, the box introduces a problem, and I haven't had this problem in a couple of months until the new update. I'm not using HDMI or optical.

I read what others wrote about buying a Felston or other digital delay unit. I don't know how a unit like this works. Is it on all the time and automatically sense/fix the problem? The problem isn't even there, or at least isn't significantly noticeable all the time.

Did anyone else notice this with Scrubs last night?


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Don't know if this is useful or not; but, I do receive 2-1 Fox from Abq -- OTA -- Silver Sensor atop my receiver, 47 miles for-real line-of-sight, signal strength 70-85.


In Abq, channel 2-1 is actually broadcast on UHF channel 27. So the receiver (HR20) has to tune to and receive that channel in order to display it as 2-1.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

spidey said:


> poll should have a missed it but want it option. hoping santa comes again tonight, i promise to force a download :sure:


(mental image on 
I TOTally know what that means and I WANT it! 
(mental image off

I completely agree -- the poll results certainly help and I don't want to clutter this "issues" thread with these "want it" posts, but trying to get a count from comments about "missed it" in various threads is probably impossible and won't get everyone. Adding it to this poll would capture the data and help determine how many other potential players there are in this game. 223 who forced via Santa is excellent, but of the interested group, is it 90%, 50%, 10%... No count would get it all but the 31 to 223 rollout vs. Santa is extremely telling.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Someone forgot to add the option of "Got Scewed" from the poll.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MasMic said:


> Well I haven't had been frustrated with the HR-20 for awhile now, but the out of sync audio last night while watching Scrubs in HD both live and then as recorded from the WRC satellite feed in Washington DC as well as the WRC / OTA through the HR20, was unbearable. I've been watching the WRC feed OTA (without the HR-20) for years now and have never had the significant out of sync audio visual problem. Without a doubt, the box introduces a problem, and I haven't had this problem in a couple of months until the new update. I'm not using HDMI or optical.
> 
> I read what others wrote about buying a Felston or other digital delay unit. I don't know how a unit like this works. Is it on all the time and automatically sense/fix the problem? The problem isn't even there, or at least isn't significantly noticeable all the time.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this with Scrubs last night?


It is on all the time, unless you turn it off/bypass it...no it cannot auto sense how much delay is needed...only you can do that by observation..there is no metric for it, when the only way to detect it is by you visually observing the match between sound and lip movement.

It has to be set for each "type of delay"...it can be roughed in for the "system" but it will have to be tweaked depending on how bad each provider/channel is. Some people find one setting that satisfies them most of the time, others are more particular and adjust it all the time. I wish I could give you a less clunky solution, but that's the reality of it.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

MasMic said:


> Well I haven't had been frustrated with the HR-20 for awhile now, but the out of sync audio last night while watching Scrubs in HD both live and then as recorded from the WRC satellite feed in Washington DC as well as the WRC / OTA through the HR20, was unbearable. I've been watching the WRC feed OTA (without the HR-20) for years now and have never had the significant out of sync audio visual problem. Without a doubt, the box introduces a problem, and I haven't had this problem in a couple of months until the new update. I'm not using HDMI or optical.
> 
> I read what others wrote about buying a Felston or other digital delay unit. I don't know how a unit like this works. Is it on all the time and automatically sense/fix the problem? The problem isn't even there, or at least isn't significantly noticeable all the time.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this with Scrubs last night?


Hasan's description (above) is on the money functionality-wise. I have the Alchemy2 (a little more expensive than the Felston) for Toslink optical and digital coax (they also have them for HDMI), and I did an original adjustment for both the HR20 and my Sony upconverting DVD player, which also have some sync issues. Now, I have very infrequent sync issues. Never have to fiddle with the remote to adjust it. As I noted in other thread, I sometimes also can adjust the sync by hitting pause and moving one frame at a time in either direction. Maybe it's strictly the placebo effect, but the Alchemy2 (or Felston) seems to get the job done. Is it alot to spend? I guess it depends on your budget/frustration tolerance ratio. For me, it was a good move.

If you are interested, read about it on www.lipfix.com. A great place to buy. The owner is a great guy, and completely honest.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I posted this bug last month and noticed last night that it hadn't been resolved. I've found I can repeat it 5 out of 7 times. 

Note before starting: I output everything through HDMI, at 1080i, to my Philips 37PF9431D/37. All other resolutions are unselected. Pushing the format button cycles through 1080i options only. 

1.Go into Menu>Setup>Display
2.Choose Native Mode On
3.Without leaving menu, choose native mode off.
4.Resolution changes to 480p, as indicated by the blue light on the box and by the TV.

Pushing the Format button once changes the res to 480p Crop, then pushing again goes back to 1080i and the HR20 acts normal from that point on. 

I wasn't able to test if this issue would be resolved by going to component. 

Clearly this is a low level issue but I wanted to post it so that the developers know it's still there.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Locked up when trying to playback OTA recorded Letterman from last night. Everything froze. After RBR all seems fine.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

ndropkin said:


> Got OTA in Arlington, VA. I now have a great D* receiver with OTA locals, HD and nice reception. Unfortunately, a 100% recording error rate (black screen, negative numbers in lower left, instant delete, you name it) and no response on RW, Pause and 6 second means I don't have a DVR. A dozen RBRs, two reformats, component video, native off, locked into 1080i, I have tried ALL the tricks. Extremely frustrating.
> 
> I would be interested to know what percentage of HR20-700 units were DOA and needed to be replaced.


ndropkin,

My box was just like that a couple weeks ago. In fact, it was like that for the majority of 2 months. I just kept recording - all sorts of different programs and channels. Out of the blue, not after a reset, reformat, anything in particular, the recordings started working - not all of them, but most. It seems that the unplayable bug has vanished. Now when I have recording problems, it seems to be because the picture/recording froze. This happened last night during scrubs. Nothing recorded after that. I do not have the latest (two) releases.

For what it's worth...

Sully


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know if this was a result of the update, but it's the first time I've seen it. 

Thursday 9pm had scheduled recordings show the Pie icon with the asterisk. I figured this meant there was a conflict of some sort, so I went to the To Do list. No confilctt showed up there, but I knew I had more scheduled recordings than what was showing up there. 

When back in the regular guide. I found that there were three programs scheduled - de-scheduled record for the third program, but the icons still showed on the other two. 

Then, on the other two, selected the programs in the guide, hit the R button, and the icon changed to R. Looked at the guide a little later, and the other icons were still there. 

The recordings seemed to go ok - but is this a bug, user error or a combination?


----------



## JSlabotsky (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know if this is due to the 108 update or not. I don't recall it being a problem before this, though...

If I have a series recording scheduled that shows no upcoming episodes in the scheduler, I can't edit the settings for that series. When I try to select that show in the shceduler, nothing happens.

As long as the scheduler shows there are episodes to be recorded I can edit to my heart's conent.


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

I was out of town and missed Santa. My wife does not believe in Santa. Could Santa please come again tonight? I promise I've been good. I really want the update.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

induna said:


> I'm in Phoenix, zip 85032, and all of my OTA stations come in fine, except for 45-1 which shows a 771 error when I tune to it. In the signal strength meter 45-1 shows 80%. Other channels with lower readings come in fine. I haven't done a reset yet since I have things scheduled to record.
> 
> Also, PINKY LIVES. I saw a full-blown example when 30 sec. skipping. He hung around until the slip was done


I'm in 85016. I had the same experience with 45-1 and 45-2. I get 90 to 100 on all stations except 15-1/2 and they are at 45-50 and 0 for 21-1. I did not check
45-1 with the sammy tuner due to the antenna being connected to the HR20. There are other stations listed:2-1 is Flagstaff KNAZ I believe, 27-1 KAZ from Prescott and has not gone live and 13-1, I think it's in Yuma.. I did a reset and it did not help. It may be the station itself. I will check it again when I get home from work


----------



## avatar230 (Oct 18, 2006)

I record both THE TONIGHT SHOW WITH JAY LENO and LATE NIGHT WITH CONAN O'BRIEN off of the MPEG-4 KNBC feed in Los Angeles. The two programs air sequentially, and I've noticed something a little bit odd of late when I go to playback LATE NIGHT.

When I hit play on a new episode of Conan, the program usually starts with Conan taking the stage as the band finishes playing the theme (i.e. the main titles are cut off). I had been chalking this up to bad start times out of KNBC, but then I noticed that the TONIGHT SHOW recordings generally end with Leno thanking the musical guest for the evening. If you figure Conan's main titles last about 30 seconds, this is a lot of program material to go missing between two shows supposedly recording back-to-back.

So then I tried playing a new Conan episode (started at his entrance as usual) and hitting REWIND at the begin of the timeline. To my surprise, it rewound through the Conan main titles and all the way back to the Jay Leno logo -- all the "missing" material was actually there at the head of Conan, but the episode was not playing back from its start.

This seems to happen reliably every night and has been around since at least x104. I was able to reproduce the same problem last night with THE OFFICE/SCRUBS/30 ROCK, which also were all sequentially recorded off the MPEG-4 KNBC. Both SCRUBS and 30 ROCK could be rewound to "get back" more program material at the head of the shows. This program material *was not* a duplicate of material on the end of the show prior, so it doesn't seem to be some kind of smart soft buffering; rather it appears playback is not starting from the true head of the shows. Additionally, the first show in these sequential series always starts from its actual head -- THE TONIGHT SHOW and THE OFFICE were not able to be rewound to get back more bonus material.


----------



## kick4fun (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree about wanting Santa to return.. Missed my chance to upgrade.....


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

kick4fun said:


> I agree about wanting Santa to return.. Missed my chance to upgrade.....


It would have been great for Santa to broadcast this opportunity, to force this upgrade, through an e-mail. Is that possible?


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had a problem since 108 that I get a BlackScreen (not frozen) and also (big thing!) It seemed to keep rebooting itself at random times, sometimes it would go for hours fine then start rebooting every 10 minutes. I did a reformat hoping it would help. No Luck! So after some investigation it seems that, from what I can tell, it mainly does the reboot thing when tuned to OTA channels. When on Sat channels it seems ok! Anyone else seeing this. I have been very patient with D*, being that this is there first run at this and it is a new box, I am in the software/Hardware business and know how it goes. But this is just starting to get a little but os a pain in the [email protected]#.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

earl-
any news or ideas on why my OTA locals all say 771 but the same cable pluged into my hd tv works great?I had mentioned this in an earlier thread and just was curious if you had heard anything.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

remlle said:


> earl-
> any news or ideas on why my OTA locals all say 771 but the same cable pluged into my hd tv works great?I had mentioned this in an earlier thread and just was curious if you had heard anything.


No news yet... probably after the weekend I may hear something.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

ok thanks alot bro.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

If one were to force an update now, what are the chances of getting the newest one with OTA?
Probably not too good,but just wanted to check


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rlockshin said:


> If one were to force an update now, whar are the chances of getting the newest one with OTA?
> Probably not too good,but just wanted to check


Zero... well just to the right of Zero.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Zero... well just to the right of Zero.


Hmmm.....just to the right of zero to me is better than just to the left of zero (-2..-1..0 +1..+2). So, does that mean there is a slight chance of a window opening; or are all windows locked shut.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is MI-III an all-day-ticket?
> If so, try re-recording it.


The recording for the last showing of the day was also not playable the progress bar just sits at 0:00, HR20 does respond to remote commands (Pause, FF, Rew, etc) but the picture never changes. I tried recording another showing today ordering by remote and it plays back. The trick seems to be let the HR20 record it without ordering then later select the Buy/Watch menu option to play back.


----------



## dennisdh (Nov 20, 2006)

Anybody receive 108 in San diego?


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere yet...

I have an HR10 that I still use as my primary DVR so I only use the HR20 a few times a week to keep tabs on the progress. But am I wrong in thinking that in 108 (which I downloaded from Santa) they changed the color of the buffer indicator from orange to green? Or am I crazy?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

eengert said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere yet...
> 
> I have an HR10 that I still use as my primary DVR so I only use the HR20 a few times a week to keep tabs on the progress. But am I wrong in thinking that in 108 they changed the color of the buffer indicator from orange to green? Or am I crazy?


Orange is for programs that are being recorded, green is the Live TV buffer.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> Orange is for programs that are being recorded, green is the Live TV buffer.


Hmm, I guess I never noticed that distinction. Nice little feature, I suppose.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

For the second time since I downloaded x108 I had to RBR because I lost all my MPEG4 NY locals. The first time was right after the initial download, so I didn't think much about it, but it happened again this afternoon. SAT signal strength was fine on 99 (pretty much all transponders in the 90's except one), but all I got on 2,4,5, and 7 were blank screens with no audio. 

The HR20 behaved sluggishly, but it would tune to stations on the other sats.

I've never seen this with prior releases.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

As I posted in this thread, 480p crop is acting weird.

Some times it will "zoom" in too much. But if I press play, sometimes that will fix it and it will zoom out more. I'm not sure if it makes sense. Sometimes I can even toggle it back and forth by using the play button and it will go from how it should to be zoomed in.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

So, just to recap, my 3 bugs are still there in 108.

- Parental controls - title isn't blocked in the header when you have a group.

- Your position when caught up to live in a recording is not maintained - Start watching a recording and catch up to live and hit PAUSE. Start watching something else and come back to the first recording and it will start you back at the beginning, not where you paused it.

- 480 crop is acting weird and zooming in too much.

None are earth shattering, but they are bugs nonetheless. I'd love for some sort of reply that someone has seen this and is aware, but I'm sure it will get lost in the hundreds of posts. 

Besides these, which I can almost live with, my box is stellar.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

I think the crop issue is HDMI related. My Panasonic TH-50PH9UK has both HDMI and DVI inputs. If I use HDMI to HDMI I get weird crop issues similar to what others have described. If I use HDMI to DVI conversion cable the problems go away but I get a pink overtone on the screen(pink has been problem since day one, hence the purchase of an HDMI input module).

BTW - Signal is going through Onkyo A/V Receiver.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:



> So, just to recap, my 3 bugs are still there in 108.
> 
> - Parental controls - title isn't blocked in the header when you have a group.
> 
> ...


After a run of three or four unwatchables last week, I re-booted, and this super zoom problem has been gone since then (FA).


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Earl,

Saw the report that Santa may ride again tonight. I won't get my HR-20 till tommorrow.....

Please see if they will make this a two night flight:grin:


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hasan* 
Maybe it's too strong and overloading the tuner? Radio Shack sells a variable 75 ohm attentuator (very cheap) that you can put between your coax from the antenna and the input to the OTA tuner on the HR20. You might try getting one and adjusting it. If you have a passive splitter laying around that is not being used, put it in line, and don't connect anything to the 2nd port...you will lose 3 to 4 dB of signal and that will act like an attenuatior.

Hasan,

I bought the attenuator and installed it. I still cannot get the Channel 11.1 that I mentioned in my post # 161. My NBC channel 5.1 is so weak [mid 30's on signal strength], that I lost it with the annenuator attached. I assume there is a relation there...?

I also tried using a splitter with only one output going from my antenna cable to the HR20, by unhooking the coax that was going directly into my TV.

I sincerely appreciate your attempt to help me. I will call D* customer support in a few days when they are up to speed on the OTA issues.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Brantel said:


> Earl,
> 
> Saw the report that Santa may ride again tonight. I won't get my HR-20 till tommorrow.....
> 
> Please see if they will make this a two night flight:grin:


Where did you see the report?
I have not seen it posted here.
Earl, please confirm and at what time or deny this ASAP so all can do it if it s real


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

rlockshin said:


> Where did you see the report?
> I have not seen it posted here.
> Earl, please confirm and at what time or deny this ASAP so all can do it if it s real


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73198


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Got 108 last night, all was working fine when we went to bed. Came home from being gone all day today and lo and behold, black screen on all channels except the Mpeg-4 locals from sat, (not OTA).
So I just went back to OxFa and all is well now. I had no problems with Fa on my unit, except for pinkie on x2 FF ocassionally. And slow guide scrolling and the usual slow channel change, (native off, 720p only).
I'm going to try again tonite and see what happens............


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

gpg said:


> For the second time since I downloaded x108 I had to RBR because I lost all my MPEG4 NY locals. The first time was right after the initial download, so I didn't think much about it, but it happened again this afternoon. SAT signal strength was fine on 99 (pretty much all transponders in the 90's except one), but all I got on 2,4,5, and 7 were blank screens with no audio.
> 
> The HR20 behaved sluggishly, but it would tune to stations on the other sats.
> 
> I've never seen this with prior releases.


I lost NY locals last night (12/14) around 11:45 and I'm still running FA.


----------



## jackmacokc (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, just found this thread. 

Earl, I posted in the regular 108 discussion, but I found a problem with modifying the custom channel list 1. after 108, when i was hitting select to auto select down the list, it got to a point in the 700s where i could just keep hitting select and it would go from like 730, 731, 732, etc....then jump back to like 720..it would never let me go further than some channel in the 700s. Kept jumping back.

Just thought I'd let someone know, might have been a fluke.


----------



## nevetsgne (Aug 1, 2006)

I've seen this in FA but can't seem to find any thread.

When you do a search, like Title. And select the program you want. While in the episodes listing you can hit record or record-record.

Before if you did this didn't this want to record the show that you are watching?

Anyways, it now records. But when you hit record-record the R does not change to the RRR but when you click off and then back you will see it on the details.

Is anyone elese experiencing this?

I'm on 10B, thanks Sanata.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

After 108, turn unit off at night. One morning there was no signal on the channel it had been on the night before. This morning same thing only the unit also locked up on me. Had to reboot.
And both times it was a local HD channel over SAT, not OTA.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> I think the crop issue is HDMI related. My Panasonic TH-50PH9UK has both HDMI and DVI inputs. If I use HDMI to HDMI I get weird crop issues similar to what others have described. If I use HDMI to DVI conversion cable the problems go away but I get a pink overtone on the screen(pink has been problem since day one, hence the purchase of an HDMI input module).
> 
> BTW - Signal is going through Onkyo A/V Receiver.


Well, I am using HDMI with my Sony KDF-46E2000. It didn't happen until a few updates ago and it doesn't happen all the time.



islesfan said:


> After a run of three or four unwatchables last week, I re-booted, and this super zoom problem has been gone since then (FA).


Well, my last restart was after downloading 108 and it happened with FA too, so it has been restarted and it's still happening.


----------



## Lightman (Nov 6, 2006)

Watching a recorded show, the blue Directv square appears and floats around the screen. I can make it go away with the play button. It happened several times during a 1 hour show.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Another parental control bug.

When pressing the INFO button when on the channel name in the guide (which brings up a list of everything on it for 2 weeks), even when the unit is unlocked, TV-MA titles are still blocked.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

So I guess I'm most unhappy with this release. Out of 6 MPEG-4 recordings this week, 4 looked as if they recorded, but when going to play I got the "Do you wish to delete" message. Never got this message before this release, and rarely had any bad recordings until recent updates.

I deleted most of them, but I tried a reset and it went ahead and deleted the one that I left.

Also still present:

- Erroneous searching for satellite messages
- Audio drops at the beginning of (MPEG-4?) recordings


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

ODiN91 said:


> So I guess I'm most unhappy with this release. Out of 6 MPEG-4 recordings this week, 4 looked as if they recorded, but when going to play I got the "Do you wish to delete" message. Never got this message before this release, and rarely had any bad recordings until recent updates.


I got that message with FA before any of the santa downloads.


----------



## disneyfreak (Dec 4, 2006)

So far so good....I did a reset this am, all seems great. I have spotted piky though....s/he still looks great!!

I think the tuner for OTA is not as good on tihs as my vzio's internal. I had to get a better antenna for my locals.

as always....THANKS EARL an OTHERS for this great opportunity!


----------



## kq5m (Oct 15, 2006)

Have had HR20 since Oct 17. No problems with any of the versions of the software until now.

Got 10b last night thanks to Santa. All was working fine when we went to bed. All was fine this morning. Left for about 9 hours and came home and black screen on all channels - satellite, OTA or recorded material - this way on all outputs be it composite, component, HDMI, and no audio. Did have display of all menus. Reset cleared the problem.

Do also see pinky which I have not seen before.


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I thought I would post a bug report on 108. From Memphis, TN:

12/14 early morning - got 108 - had trouble getting locals, but otherwise smooth upgrade

12/14 evening - got Channel 3.1 HD (CBS), and Channel 10.1 HD (PBS) and associated subchannels. Could not get Channel 5.1 (NBC-HD) and other channels were hit and miss (of less concern, did not work on them). All the channels come though on my HDTV with the same antenna, no problem. Using an amplified Radio Shack HDTV antenna mounted in the attic (roof/attic type antenna).

12/15 - Suffered a black screen lock sometime between 3am and 7pm. 
Purchased a set top amplified HDTV antenna-- still could not get all the channels at the same time. Some work with antenna connected, some work better with just a cable plugged in but no antenna connected. Some success also with having just the center wire inserted into the antenna jack and the shielding isolated from the antenna jack.

Very frustrated by the OTA. Channel 5 - NBC has intermittant quality issues on the HD signal over satellite, so I need OTA for that, but I cannot get that signal and the signal for CBS and PBS - HD all at the same time (but I can on the TV no problem). Both CBS and PBS do not have HD service over satellite. I am choosing to go with CBS and PBS, and make do with the intermittant NBC HD.

12/15 - evening. Black screen failure while switching channels. 

12/15 - reverted back to 00FA after second black screen.

I have not had a black screen in 3 weeks prior to 108. Wish that OTA worked as well on the HR20 as it does for my TV. When the OTA forced upgrade comes out, I will continue to work on this.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

re earlier posts OTA channel 2, zip 76248 getting 2-1. Problem though in channel selection. If I simply select channel 2, nothing happens. I understand if the LIL has a channel 2 mapped it goes directly there, but when no channel 2 think it should go there directly.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mgcsooner said:


> when no channel 2 think it should go there directly.


I agree, even though this doesn't effect me.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

kq5m said:


> Have had HR20 since Oct 17. No problems with any of the versions of the software until now.
> 
> Got 10b last night thanks to Santa.


I thought this thing about Santa was a joke! What exactly is it, and how can I get the update from Santa? I have my HR20 in stand-by during the night and wonder whether this is the reason I haven't got the update. Thanks for any coments.


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have noticed a problem with modifying the custom channel favorites that I can duplicate on both my HR20's. If you get to a point where you can page up through the list of channels (after paging down, moving down one-at-a-time, typeing a channel number and moving down the list that way, etc) and then you try to page up, it will not page up. It animates the channels like it is paging up, but when it stops you are on the same "page" of channels. It doe not go back up. At this point you can then no longer even move up one-at-a-time. You can type in a lower channel number to get back up though, so it's not the end of the world. Just a little glitch that needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## Norad (Aug 21, 2006)

Lightman said:


> Watching a recorded show, the blue Directv square appears and floats around the screen. I can make it go away with the play button. It happened several times during a 1 hour show.


I have 108, and I had the same problem last night when watching North Country, recorded in late September off HBO HD.

Also, I tried recording Star Trek off of our HD NBC affiliate last night, but got my first unwatchable recording on the HR20. I just see black.

It's been hard pulling in a couple OTA channels so far, but I'm not sure if that's the fault of the HR20, or my antenna.

Those are my only issues so far, but they have been worth the experience of getting OTA early! I haven't minded beta testing at all. I'm glad to help, AND very glad to finally have OTA!


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

Tried to program the music channels into a custom favorites list. Noticed that after programming channels for a bit I could not scroll anmore... actually, it after pushing the shannel up or down, the same set of channels would scroll back onto the screen. Exiting the channel selection list and returning would get it working again for a bit, and then it would get astuck again!
Definitely one for the bug list!
C


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HDNut said:


> I thought this thing about Santa was a joke! What exactly is it, and how can I get the update from Santa? I have my HR20 in stand-by during the night and wonder whether this is the reason I haven't got the update. Thanks for any coments.


I've not seen anyone reply to you, but perhaps they think that "you MUST be kidding". If this isn't a troll....here's your answer:

Many of us were doing everything we could to get D* to release a version of the firmware ASAP (and certainly not 'early' 2007) that had OTA support. We whined. We snivelled, we ranted, we raved, we begged, we cajoled, we threatened (to leave D*), we pleaded, we asked our intercessor, da Duke of Earl to lobby on our behalf. It wasn't going to happen.

Then, last Wednesday, da Duke playing Santa's side-man, posts a thread saying Santa might just deliver a "non-supported" version during a 2 hour window (or so) that evening. It had to be force downloaded, and there were warnings about its "nature", but ....it did have OTA. It was 0x108. Those of us who have been "married" to this forum, caught the post, and well over 200 of us got it and away we went, merrily with OTA, thanks to Santa (D*).

Well...that went so well, and so many of us were jumping with joy and sharing our positive comments about D* and the new feature that it pretty well freaked out those who missed the opportunity. So, they began to whine, snivell, rant, rave, beg, cajole, threaten, and thus pleaded with our intercessor, da Duke of Earl to lobby for ANOTHER window. That was deemed very unlikely.

Come Friday, da Duke posts another Santa thread indicating their was going to be another window of about the same length that night. It turns out the firmware had been updated again to 0x10b...so the one's that missed Wednesday, got another shot on Friday, and the one's who got Wednesday got to decide if they would roll the dice again and go for even a later version. Most appear to have rolled the dice.

So, Santa made two deliveries last week, both bearing gifts of OTA-HD recording, as well as some other improvements. Some people managed to miss BOTH of them, and they are....well...you get my drift.

It is possible there will be no national release until after the new year. It is also possible there might be a national release before the end of the year. What appears to be CERTAIN is there will NOT be another "windowed beta-release" this year.

So, if you didn't get OTA yet, your only chance is a national release, whenever that happens.

I LOVE the OTA...it works wonderfully for me. Some channels are missing, but none of the major networks. I'm getting beautiful recordings, and have tested it with simultaneous recordings in HD...just terrific.

There are some OTA bugs. Some people can't get some stations to decode. Lots of us are missing channels due to them not being in the Tribune database which is the source of D*'s data.

That's all the news that is the news from my point of view. I hope it hasn't been a waste of my time explaining it...if the OP was some sort of joke, I didn't get it and thought I might be helping someone. If not...shame on you and your minions.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Very humorous, hasan. loved it 

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

I know this has been reported before for other versions, but not sure if anyone has reported it for 0x108. Tonight I was watching a show recorded on Friday (pre Santa visit). While watching the recording, the screen saver would pop on every 5 minutes unless I pressed something on the remote. This is the first time I have personally seen this bug/feature in the 4+ months I have owned the HR20.

ejb


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

I noticed that the live TV conflict screen popped up again. That is the only problem that I have seen with the OTA update. 

OTA channels are working fantastic. I live in a very rural section about 35-40 Miles northwest of Milwaukee and I can pick up all of the Milwaukee HD Channels. I can also pick up all of Madison Wisconsin with the exception of Fox 47.

Someone said they were having a problem with channel 3. I am not.

My wife was rebooting our HR20 about every 1-3 days. I have had the new software since Friday and there have been no reboots.

The only thing that I am unhappy with is the sensitvity of my HD antenna. Right now it is sitting on my railing on my deck which is bugging the crap out of me. It is the only place however that I can get all of the reception which I mentioned above.

Very good update package. I think this is ready for a national deployment.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

From the sounds of it 108 should go national and 10B should be scraped. I have 108 and mine has been fine also...


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

It may just be a coincidence, but I'd like to mention it anyway. 

I mentioned before that I had some weirdness with last Thursday nights' scheduling. I did have three shows set to record as part of their respective Series links - and the pie icon was showing up. The To Do list was incimplete - not just with these shows, but others where there were no confilcts. 

I searched the guide and found the conflicts - had to cancel one, but there were some anamolies when trying to do so. I ended up cancelling CSI and recorded the other two in the time slot. 

Then, I recorded Justice on Friday night. Went to watch it on Saturday, but it wouldn't play. Timeline showed an hour, but couldn't FF or play. This has happened before, but once I got it to work with FF, another tme with a restart. This time on restart, the show was gone, but - now CSI was showing up! Couldn't play that however, it was just a phantom. 

So - there's some weird connectin between recording confilcts, programs in the same timeslot but a different day, and failed recordings.

Also - set Lost Room to record, started to play it (live show 10 minutes in) and nothing. Switched to live TV to watch it, but couldn't pause it. Went to the guide, stopped recording, and restarted. The remander of the show recorded, the first part was gone, and the live controls worked.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

I would love to try some of the new updates because my HDMI locks up my HR20. I have not been able to (I am always too late when I read the forum and realize that I had a very short window to do so) How about giving some more of us a chance to get the latest releases.

Dogbreath


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

EJB said:


> I know this has been reported before for other versions, but not sure if anyone has reported it for 0x108. Tonight I was watching a show recorded on Friday (pre Santa visit). While watching the recording, the screen saver would pop on every 5 minutes unless I pressed something on the remote. This is the first time I have personally seen this bug/feature in the 4+ months I have owned the HR20.


*sigh* I posted this one in the wrong thread. I have 0x10b, not 0x108. I will post it there.

Earl - You can delete my post to clean this one out.

ejb


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Interesting...
well my hr20 finally locked? up this morning.. 
turned on reciever, tv, hr20--no picture/sound channel 8-1 (7) 
pulled up guide--fine all listed 
selected tnt hd-- no picture/sound 
switched to 13-1 (?) -- no picture/sound but do get a intermitent 771 
switch back to 8-1 (7)-- nothing 
get bored.. lets see about the Viiv...--- works fine can see pc can play music!:eek2: 
RBR-- all fine again


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

hasan said:


> I've not seen anyone reply to you, but perhaps they think that "you MUST be kidding". If this isn't a troll....here's your answer:
> 
> Forgive me, Hasan, for aditing your complete post, but, please, accept my sincere thanks for a thorough explanation of the facts concerning the updates presented by Santa at his lordship's request. It was NOT a joke at all: I eat this forum for breakfast every morning, but, somehow, missed the two posts about the window of opportunity to download the updates. I guess my punishment is well deserved, and I will take quietly and suffer the long wait until the new year. Once again, thanks for responding and accept my sincere wishes for Happy Holydays and a Happy and prosperous 2007.


----------



## netronin (Oct 10, 2006)

Lightman said:


> Watching a recorded show, the blue Directv square appears and floats around the screen. I can make it go away with the play button. It happened several times during a 1 hour show.


Seeing this problem as well and it's really annoying. I checked that my live buffer was not on a channel like XM, ie, static but don't know what else to fix. I wonder if this known about by D* and if it's fixed in 10b?


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

hasan said:


> I've not seen anyone reply to you, but perhaps they think that "you MUST be kidding". If this isn't a troll....here's your answer:
> 
> Many of us were doing everything we could to get D* to release a version of the firmware ASAP (and certainly not 'early' 2007) that had OTA support. We whined. We snivelled, we ranted, we raved, we begged, we cajoled, we threatened (to leave D*), we pleaded, we asked our intercessor, da Duke of Earl to lobby on our behalf. It wasn't going to happen.
> 
> ...


Um... I resembled this remark


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Ran across something while in the OTA menu. Did a search of the thread, and didn't get any hits.

The page up & page down buttons don't work in several of the OTA menus. Only arrow up and arrow down. The Exit button doesn't work in all of them either. They work in the main antenna screen, but once you get into edit the channels, or run the setup, the don't.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I am just curious to see if anyone in the South Florida area has received any of the latest software updates for the HR20 beginning with 0x104 ( the enabling of the OTA ) and moving forward. 

I have read a couple of responses from Florida about their OTA yet I have not received an update since 11/22/06 of oxfa. If anyne in Florida, especially South East Florida, or more specifically South Florida ( Fort Lauderdale ) have received any of the latest updates in December then please reply to this post asap and thank you for your time.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was on the phone with D* today and was told that 108 would go national and if I wanted it I should leave my HR20 on all night to get the up date. I didn't think the guy sounded that bright on the phone, but maybe it is going out tonight. Should be interesting to see if he was right.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I was on the phone with D* today and was told that 108 would go national and if I wanted it I should leave my HR20 on all night to get the up date. I didn't think the guy sounded that bright on the phone, but maybe it is going out tonight. Should be interesting to see if he was right.


I think I talked to that CSR two weeks ago. I would count on what he says, as it didn't come to me then.


----------



## kevc66 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
As my title says, I've had my first problems since having it installed two months ago. Two to be exact. Here they are.

1. Last evening while in setup menu, I noticed I can no longer scroll down the screen using the up and down arrows that are around the select button. However, when I press down on the channel button it will take me too the "done" button at the bottom, but will not scroll.

2. Tonight, the above is still the same. Also the big circle of blue LED's in the front of the unit are fading in and out (but not spinning). When I turn off the power the picture shuts off, but all front lights remain on.

If this is all the problems I'm going to have, I can live with it.
But I find it very strange!!


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

kevc66 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As my title says, I've had my first problems since having it installed two months ago. Two to be exact. Here they are.
> 
> 1. Last evening while in setup menu, I noticed I can no longer scroll down the screen using the up and down arrows that are around the select button. However, when I press down on the channel button it will take me too the "done" button at the bottom, but will not scroll.
> ...


I had the LED thing that along with recording programs pausing and then slowly the box stopped and on the next reboot my hard drive must have been reformatetd becauase I lost everything.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Got 108 in Las Vegas today. OTA scanned and got great signal on all local DT stations including subchannels. Only problem was local NBC, ch. 3-1 on channel 2. It showed zero signal, when in fact I get all channels at 100% with an outdoor antenna with perfect line of sight to all xmitters 15 miles away. On my TV tuner and Tivo 10-250, this channel comes in at 85%.


----------



## briguybb (Dec 20, 2006)

Quick question guys...are the updates downloaded via the phone line or the sat?


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

Satellite I believe.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

briguybb said:


> Quick question guys...are the updates downloaded via the phone line or the sat?


Sat...and they will come automatically, typically overnight afte 2:00 a.m....mine mostly come in between 3 and 5 am.

Just don't schedule any recordings during that time or it will delay the update for you.


----------



## ctauber (Jul 26, 2004)

somguy said:


> I am just curious to see if anyone in the South Florida area has received any of the latest software updates for the HR20 beginning with 0x104 ( the enabling of the OTA ) and moving forward.
> 
> I have read a couple of responses from Florida about their OTA yet I have not received an update since 11/22/06 of oxfa. If anyne in Florida, especially South East Florida, or more specifically South Florida ( Fort Lauderdale ) have received any of the latest updates in December then please reply to this post asap and thank you for your time.


I am in Deerfield Beach. I was able to get the latest update (0x10B) during the second "open window" on 12/15.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

jostanton said:


> Got 108 in Las Vegas today. OTA scanned and got great signal on all local DT stations including subchannels. Only problem was local NBC, ch. 3-1 on channel 2. It showed zero signal, when in fact I get all channels at 100% with an outdoor antenna with perfect line of sight to all xmitters 15 miles away. On my TV tuner and Tivo 10-250, this channel comes in at 85%.


You got 108? Some people were saying that 0x10B was the version that they were getting. Are you sure it was 108 and not 0x10B?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The switch has been flipped on 0x10b

It is officially the current National Release.
By tomorrow morning, you all should have 0x10b on your HR20's.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread is now closed, and unstuck


----------

